# Verschiedene Fragen zu TSW



## Micro_Cuts (28. Juni 2012)

heho

wie sieht es denn mit endcontent und dem gruppenspiel aus?

gibt es viele instanzen, raids und gruppencontent beim questen?

existieren die typischen rollen - tank, dd , heiler?


----------



## ConstantinGL (28. Juni 2012)

Zum Endcontent ist noch nicht viel bekannt, auf jeden fall gibt es instanzen, klar. 

Typische Rollen gibts nicht, jeder kann praktisch tanken heilen und schaden machen, wenn man es geskillt hat mit genügend Skillpunkten.


----------



## Minatrix (28. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Constantins Worte sind etwas missverständlich. Ja es gibt diese "klassischen" Rollen (wobei noch der Supporter dazukommt) ABER erstens kann, wie er schon schrieb, jeder Charakter ALLE Fähigkeiten erlernen (und so fix die Rolle wechseln) und zweitens muss man (so denke ich) ein bisschen kreatives Denken zulassen bei TSW. Sprich ja du kannst sicher die normalen Rollen einnehmen, es ist die Frage ob das wirklich sein muss, ich könnte mir vorstellen das man ganz gut mit gut durchdachten und aufeinander abgestimmten Hybridmodellen zurande kommt, zumindest ausserhalb der Instanzen.

Instanzen gibt es, pro Karte glaube (!) ich einen, allerdings in mehreren Schwierigkeitsgraden was hier aber nicht durch recycling sondern durch mehr Kontent bzw. andere Fähigkeiten der Bosse, mehr Bosse ect. gemacht wird und nicht einfach durch HP und Schadensoutputerhöhung, "gezwungener" Gruppenkontent soll in Form von "Elitegebieten" auf der jeweiligen Karte zu finden sein (ich hab auch irgendwo mal was von "Elitegegner" ("Worldboss" mässig) gelesen, bin da aber nicht sicher), Raids zu Releas nicht, soll aber später dazukommen in Form von 10 Mann Raids. Es wird wahrscheinlich kein "klassisches" Endgame geben das darauf abziehlt die Itemspirale anzutreiben. (<- Meine Einschätzung bzw. Wunschdenken! )

Berichtigungen nehm ich natürlich gerne entgegen 

LG Mina


----------



## Derulu (28. Juni 2012)

*Es gibtzu Release:*

8 Gebiete (3 "Solomon Islands", 2 Agypten, 3 Transylvanien)
8 5er Instanzen, 5 davon mit jeweils 3 Schwierigkietsgraden, die letzten 3 mit 2 Schwierigkeitsgraden (da für sie schon beim "Storybesuch" eine QL10 Ausrüstung von Nöten ist), woebie sich die Schwierigkeitsgrade nicht nur durch Gegnerstärke und -leben unterscheiden
2 Schlachtfelder (Stonehenge 5vs5vs5 und Eldorado 10vs10vs10)
3 Fighclubs (PvP- Gebiete ohne vordefinierte "Regeln"wie Kämpferanzahl etc.)
einige Weltbosse (für 5er Gruppen)

alle diese Dinge sind von Beginn an serverübergreifend (und zwar weltweit!) möglich (ebenso wie chatten, questen, Gilden, früher Kabalen, heute Verbindungen genannt) sowie mit ausnahme des PvP und der "Verbindungen" auch fraktionsübergreifend

serverintern (Server werden "Dimensionen" genannt) beschränkt gibt es dann noch:

1 permantes Kriegsgebiet (Fusang Project), welches 24/7 läuft und im Idealfall 75vs75vs75 ist

desweiter ist jede Quest, mit Ausnahme der Investigationsquests ("gelbes" Symbol) und den Haupt- und Fraktionsstoryquests alle 24h wiederholbar
es gibt 525 Talente zu erlernen und unzählige "Lore"-Schnippsel (die gesamte Geschichte erlebt man nicht nur durch questen sondern auch durch so etwas wie eine chronik, wenn man die "Lore" entdeckt) zu entdecken


zu Release gibt es keine Raids, 10 Mann Raids sind aber für spätere Patches geplant

Ziel der Entwickler ist das "Endgame" bereits mit der ersten Quest zu starten (weswegen eben auch fast jede Quest wiederholbar ist)


----------



## Micro_Cuts (28. Juni 2012)

ok ich warte mal ab wie es sich entwickelt.

verstehe nicht warum man abo + itemshop anbietet. dann hätten sie es besser gleich wie in AoC machen sollen. glaub TSW wird eher so ein Nischen-MMO.


----------



## Derulu (28. Juni 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> verstehe nicht warum man abo + itemshop anbietet.



Weil es Blizzard im Grunde auch auch so macht? Einziger Unterschied: der Shop ist auch vom Spiel aus zu erreichen und bietet etwas mehr an Fluff als der Blizzardshop. Er hat aber genausowenig "Spielentscheidendes" zu verkaufen (oder sind Häschenpantoffel, Haustiere oder "Namenszierwerk" wie Titel inzwischen etwas, das einen spielerfolgstechnischen vorteil gewährt?^^)


----------



## Micro_Cuts (28. Juni 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Weil es Blizzard im Grunde auch auch so macht? Einziger Unterschied: der Shop ist auch vom Spiel aus zu erreichen und bietet etwas mehr an Fluff als der Blizzardshop. Er hat aber genausowenig "Spielentscheidendes" zu verkaufen (oder sind Häschenpantoffel, Haustiere oder "Namenszierwerk" wie Titel inzwischen etwas, das einen spielerfolgstechnischen vorteil gewährt?^^)



ja aber es gibt so dinge wie char slots. finde die beschränkung auf 3 slots bissel heftig.


----------



## Derulu (28. Juni 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> ja aber es gibt so dinge wie char slots. finde die beschränkung auf 3 slots bissel heftig.



Jeder kann ALLES erlernen, da alle 525 Talente jedem Charakter zugänglich ist, es also keine "Klassenbeschränkungen" (und jeder hat ein fast unendliches Inventar^^-eine riesige Bank) gibt und 3 Fraktionen, mit 3 verschiedenen Storylines, weswegen es 3 Charakterslots gibt (alles weitere ist "Luxus", ich hab übrigens 4 Charakterslots - Master-Vorbestellerpaket sei Dank^^)...oder um es wieder mit WoW zu vergleichen: Dort gibt es 10 Klassen (bald 11), um alles zu "erlernen" muss man also 10 Charaktere erstellen, weswegen es 10 Chakterslots (bald 11) pro Server gibt- in TSW gibt es nur einen einzigen (weltweiten) Server (da bis auf das Fusang Project alles serverübergreifend funktioniert - von der Gilde über das Questen, zur Bank, zum Auktionshaus, alles) mit verschiedenen "Dimensionen"

um es klar zu machen...ein Spiel ohne shop wäre mir lieber, da die gefahr groß ist, da und dort mal etwas mehr Geld auszulegen...stören tut er mich aber auch nicht (und er bietet den kleinen Vorteil, dass die Firma, die nun kein EA, NCSoft oder Activision Blizzard, die aufgrund ihrer Masse an Franchises ja "quersubventionieren" können, ist, zusätzliches Extrageld einnimmt, das wieder in dieses und andere Projekte reinvestiert werden kann)


----------



## Sethek (29. Juni 2012)

Öhm...Derulu...kann es sein, dass verschiedene der 525 skills franktionsabhängig nicht verfügbar sind? Mir wär da so gewesen als hätt ich da was gelesen in der RIchtung.

Ich hab nen Bekannten zum Betabeauftragten ernannt, nachdems bei mir nicht lief (weiß jetzt auch warum  ) und grade noch vorbestellt, nachdem der recht voll des Lobes war. Hoffentlich wirds kein AoC2 (TOLLES Startgebiet und danach...öhmja...nix halt )


----------



## Derulu (29. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Öhm...Derulu...kann es sein, dass verschiedene der 525 skills franktionsabhängig nicht verfügbar sind? Mir wär da so gewesen als hätt ich da was gelesen in der RIchtung.
> 
> Ich hab nen Bekannten zum Betabeauftragten ernannt, nachdems bei mir nicht lief (weiß jetzt auch warum  ) und grade noch vorbestellt, nachdem der recht voll des Lobes war. Hoffentlich wirds kein AoC2 (TOLLES Startgebiet und danach...öhmja...nix halt )



Nope...es gibt keine fraktionsabhängigen "Standardskills" im Skillrad (welches die 525 Skills bietet)...es gibt extra "Fraktionsbelohnungs"-Skills wie zB. noch schnelleres Laufen ausserhalb des Kampfes, diese sind aber, soweit ich weiß, auch bei allen Fraktionen gleich

Und ich kann dir versichern (soweit ich mich vorgewegt habe)...auch nach der Savage Coast gehts sehr gut und umfangreich weiter


----------



## darksilver1 (29. Juni 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nope...es gibt keine fraktionsabhängigen "Standardskills" im Skillrad (welches die 525 Skills bietet)...es gibt extra "Fraktionsbelohnungs"-Skills wie zB. noch schnelleres Laufen ausserhalb des Kampfes, diese sind aber, soweit ich weiß, auch bei allen Fraktionen gleich
> 
> Und ich kann dir versichern (soweit ich mich vorgewegt habe)...auch nach der Savage Coast gehts sehr gut und umfangreich weiter



Ja und es wird auch wert drauf gelegt das man auch weiterhin beschäftigt ist. Mobs sieht man dann schon öfter als 2*normal oder 1*normal und 4 kleine usw...

Hinzu fand ich es gut, das man wirklich drauf achten sollte, was für buffs die Viecher haben. Einige bekommen enrage wenn man sie mitn debuff behandelt. Andere
sind immune gegenüber stuns oder verpassen einen dann auch gleich einen silence wenn man sie so trift. Sprich die 500skills auch wenn viele redundant sind, haben
schon ihren Zweck. Zum Glück bekommt man sehr viele skill punkte, es ist also leicht auch andere Fähigkeiten mitzunehmen.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juni 2012)

an die headstart zocker 

ist der charakter editor vom gesicht her jetzt besser ? gibts mehr auswahl ?

wielang braucht man ingame um sich die währung zu erfarmen damit man im itemshop mit einkaufen kann ?

habe es zeitmässig und servermässig nur in die beta von vor 6 wochen geschafft - gibt es immer noch die beschränkung von den quest die man sammelt ?

ist das chatsystem überarbeitet worden ?

gibt es schon deutsche websiten wo man sich in das klassensystem einlesen kann ?

habe noch einen open beta account wenn ich den mit meinen retail key erweiter gibt das bonusse für meinen char oder ist das egal ?

gibt es sowas wie pve/pvp server ? will halt in ruhe questen und lvlen und nicht plötzlich von leuten die schneller lvlten als ich gegankt werden

sind die animationen besser ? in der beta wirkten sie eher mehr abgehackt beim laufen und kämpfen


----------



## Derulu (30. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> an die headstart zocker
> 
> 1 ) ist der charakter editor vom gesicht her jetzt besser ? gibts mehr auswahl ?
> 
> ...



ad 1) Deutlich umfangreicher als beim ersten Open Beta Event, aber immer noch eingeschränkt. Laut neuerster News, ein Blogbeitrag von Ragnar Tornquist, arbeiten sie gerade an einem Ingame-"Schönheitschirurgen", der in New York beheimatet sein wird und einem Ingamefriseur, der in London arbeitet. Beide nehmen als Zahlungsmittel (ab dem 2. Besuch, der erste ist kostenlos) PAX entgegen (also die Ingamewährung) und werden, sofern alles planmässig läuft, ab Ende August ihre Läden öffnen. Beide werden deutlich mehr Frisuren, Haarfarben, Geschichtsdetails, etc. bieten, als der Chareditor (die Entwickler hatten, da man lange Zeit an einen einzigen Charakter gebunden sein soll, nie vor, das Aussehen für immer unveränderlich zu lassen, sondern immer schon diese Dinge geplant, nur kommen sie aufgrund der Diskussionen jetzt wohl schon etwas früher) Der "Tattoo"-Spezialist in Seoul wird noch etwas länger für den Umbau seines Ladens brauchen, plant aber auch eine Eröffnung

ad 2) Einige Zeit. Mit PAX kauft man aber nicht im Itemshop, dort zahlt man mit Funcompunkten (die bares Geld kosten). Mit Pax zahlt man im Klamottenladen in London

ad 3) Sicherlich gibt es die Beschränkung, sie ist ja so geplant und es ist auch nicht geplant, daran etwas zu ändern. Die Spieler sollen sich mehr auf die Story der einzelnen Quests konzentrieren und nicht, wie zB. in WoW durchaus üblich, einen Questhub besuchen, alle verfügbaren Quests einsammeln, das "Sammelgebiet" abgrasen und alle Quests gesammelt abgeben, ohne zu wissen, was und warum man es tut

ad 4) Ist überarbeitet worden. Es gibt zwar sicher bessere Chatsysteme aber das ist schon ganz gut

ad 5) Nicht, dass ich wüsste

ad 6) Keine Boni, sofern du nicht irgendwelche Items erworben hast, sei es durch das Facebookspiel, die ARG-Teilnahme (ich bin einer von 200 Spielern, die einen Kapuzenpulli gewonnen haben *freu*) oder ähnliches

ad 7) Nein, gibt es nicht, es gibt einen multilingualen RP-Server. Es gibt "Dimensionen" (das sind die "Heimatserver"), diese bestimmen vor allem die Chatsprache. ALLES andere (Bank, Auktionshaus, welches zum Headstart noch inaktiv ist, Post, PvP, Quest, Gruppen, Gilden etc. etc.) läuft weltweit SERVERÜBERGREIFEND, einzige Ausnahme: das Kriegsgebiet ist serverbegrenzt, weil es als einziges Gebiet nicht instanziert abläuft

ad 8) Animationen sind verbessert worden (sowas kommt ja fast immer zu Schluss). "Perfekt" werden sie aber sicherlich niemals werden, denn darauf liegt nicht der Hauptfokus des Spiels

ad 9) der Headstart verlief ziemlich problemfrei


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juni 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> ad 7) Nein, gibt es nicht, es gibt einen multilingualen RP-Server. Es gibt "Dimensionen" (das sind die "Heimatserver"), diese bestimmen vor allem die Chatsprache. ALLES andere (Bank, Auktionshaus, welches zum Headstart noch inaktiv ist, Post, PvP, Quest, Gruppen, Gilden etc. etc.) läuft weltweit SERVERÜBERGREIFEND, einzige Ausnahme: das Kriegsgebiet ist serverbegrenzt, weil es als einziges Gebiet nicht instanziert abläuft



erstmal danke 

das heisst ein server für alle und jeder spricht seine sprache ?

das lief ja meist schlecht - sobald man nur auf deutsch schreibt heisst es ja gleich nazi während bei den russen und anderen leuten nichts gesagt wurde 

und kann ich nun gegankt werden oder nicht ? weil das ist ja sehr nervig 

naja mal schauen wann ich in tsw reinschaue vieleicht erst im august atm nicht viel zeit so wie man es für ein neues mmo braucht


----------



## Derulu (30. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das heisst ein server für alle und jeder spricht seine sprache ?
> 
> das lief ja meist schlecht - sobald man nur auf deutsch schreibt heisst es ja gleich nazi während bei den russen und anderen leuten nichts gesagt wurde
> 
> und kann ich nun gegankt werden oder nicht ? weil das ist ja sehr nervig



Nein, heißt es nicht- "Standardmässig" treibst du dich im Allgemeinen-Chat nur auf deiner Heimatdimension rum, flüstern kannst du weltweit mit allen Spielern (Charakternamen bzw. die mittleren Decknamen sind weltweit einzigartig). Jetzt kannst du aber mit Spielern, die, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, auf einem anderssprachigen Server spielen, eine Gruppe bilden und, wie auch schon in der Beta bei serverinternen Gruppen, in ihre "Instanz" gerufen werden und dann mit deinen Leuten spielen. Das Post-, Auktionshaus und Gildensystem, läuft permanent weltumspannend.

Und Open PvP gibt es nur im Fusang Project (also dem "Kriegsgebiet"), sonst nirgendwo


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juni 2012)

gott sei dank - also in ruhe lvlen ^^


----------



## Derulu (30. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gott sei dank - also in ruhe lvlen ^^



Dafür wird man sich einen anderen ausdruck einfallen lassen müssen...wenn es keine (Charakter-) Level gibt, wie soll man dann "leveln"? ^^


----------



## Tamirbankatu (30. Juni 2012)

Man könnte meinen Derulu ist von dem Spiel begeistert ;-)

_*Ich auch!*_

Meine WoW-Account war schon lange gekündigt... AoC immer mal wieder... und zuletzt SWTor - aber neben Beruf, Sport und schönem Sommerwetter blieb immer weniger Zeit zum spielen (wenige Stunden die Woche - wenn überhaupt).

Aber als ich als alter AoC-Kunde die Einladung letztes Wochenende zur Beta 4 von The Secret World bekam hat mich das Spiel gefesselt. Alles, was mir an AoC immer gefallen hat (Gute Grafik, tolle Musik/Soundkulisse, nicht so ein Einheitbrei) bietet TSW... und alles noch etwas besser. Dazu noch dieses "Lovecraft/Horror"-Setting in der heutigen Zeit... ich hab mein MMO dieses Jahres gefunden (bzw. es mich).

Und gestern der Headstart war der beste, den ich jemals erlebt habe. Funcom scheint das Rezept gefunden zu haben mit einem MMO einen sauberen Start hinzulegen. Ausgiebig getestet (bisher keinen Bug gefunden... die paar kleinen aus der Beta4 sind nicht mehr da). Dazu kein großer Hype, sondern die Spielgemeinde nach und nach über immer mehr Beta-Spieler und "Mundpropaganda" steigern. Dazu ausgereifte Engine und OneServer-Technologie.

Keine Warteschleifen, gute Bevölkerungsdichte, keine Lags, keine störenden Bugs... perfekt! GZ Funcom


----------



## Minatrix (1. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gott sei dank - also in ruhe lvlen ^^



Nicht nur das, man kann Fraktionsübergreifend Gruppen bilden zum Questen oder für Instanzen... *reinwerf und wieder rausschleicht*

LG Mina


----------



## amnie (1. Juli 2012)

ich hätte da ma noch ne frage zu den servern, da ich bisher leider nicht dazugekommen bin, mir das ganze anzuschauen (bin erst gestern mittag nach fast 40h wach nach hause gekommen, bin also noch immer nich ganz klar im kopp )

gibts ne möglichkeit nen 'weltweiten' channel zu betreten, wenn ich jetzt zb auf nem deutschen server beheimatet bin? wie ist denn das mit dem questen mit leuten auf anderen servern wenn ich 'standartmäßig' nur den chat von 'meinem' server sehe? 

sprich: wie lerne ich leute in-game kennen die nicht auf meinem server sind wenn ich sie nicht vorher schon irgendwoher kannte und eben auf meiner freundesliste habe? 
(ich bin halt nen gegner von 'einschränkungen' was kommunikation angeht, auch wenn ich bei einigen das bedürfnis nach 'eigener sprache' teilweise nachvollziehen kann)


----------



## Derulu (1. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> ich hätte da ma noch ne frage zu den servern, da ich bisher leider nicht dazugekommen bin, mir das ganze anzuschauen (bin erst gestern mittag nach fast 40h wach nach hause gekommen, bin also noch immer nich ganz klar im kopp )
> 
> gibts ne möglichkeit nen 'weltweiten' channel zu betreten, wenn ich jetzt zb auf nem deutschen server beheimatet bin? wie ist denn das mit dem questen mit leuten auf anderen servern wenn ich 'standartmäßig' nur den chat von 'meinem' server sehe?
> 
> ...



Sobald du in eine andere "Zone" wechselst (weil du zB. mit nem Amiserverspieler gemeinsam spielst, der dich in seine Zone holt) siehst du dort nicht mehr deinen Allgemein Channel, sondern nur noch den der Zone in der du dich nun befindest (auch wenn es momentan mit der Anzeige des Servernamens noch nicht so ganz klappt und "fremde" Spieler ihren Namen in seltsamen HTML-Codes angezeigt bekommen), in dem Fall dann zB. den von Kingsmouth auf dem RP-Server Faerie


----------



## amnie (1. Juli 2012)

ah ok, also sehe ich wenn ich mit wem zb von nem englischsprachigen server queste und in deren zone bin die ganze zeit den englischen chat. ich nehme mal an das ist dann beim nächsten mal wieder auf meinen server gestellt, oder kickt es mich zurück auf meinen ursprungsserver sobald mein quest-partner und ich nicht mehr in einer gruppe sind?

kann man sich auch nen server(chat) 'aussuchen', wie man ja zb bei einigen spielen die phasen haben, sich die phase aussuchen kann und dann zb 30min nich mehr wechseln kann?
ich nehme zwar spontan an nein, da man sich dann ja auch die einzelnen server hätte sowieso sparen können, aber interessant wäre es so als möglichkeit ab und zu mal um zu schauen was auf anderen servern so los is


----------



## Derulu (1. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> 1.) ah ok, also sehe ich wenn ich mit wem zb von nem englischsprachigen server queste und in deren zone bin die ganze zeit den englischen chat. ich nehme mal an das ist dann beim nächsten mal wieder auf meinen server gestellt, oder kickt es mich zurück auf meinen ursprungsserver sobald mein quest-partner und ich nicht mehr in einer gruppe sind?
> 
> kann man sich auch nen server(chat) 'aussuchen', wie man ja zb bei einigen spielen die phasen haben, sich die phase aussuchen kann und dann zb 30min nich mehr wechseln kann?
> ich nehme zwar spontan an nein, da man sich dann ja auch die einzelnen server hätte sowieso sparen können, aber interessant wäre es so als möglichkeit ab und zu mal um zu schauen was auf anderen servern so los is



ad 1.) Sobald du nicht mehr in der Gruppe mit deinem spielpartner bist und die Zon wechselt, weil du zB. in ein anderes Gebiet gehst, wirst du wieder auf deinen Heimatserver gesetzt

ad 2.) Soweit ich weiß nein, "Phasen"/Dimensionswechsel sind nur innerhalb einer Gruppe möglich und müssen immer vom Gruppenleader durchgeführt werden (der muss seine Mitspieler in seine "Zone" holen)


----------



## amnie (1. Juli 2012)

mh ok alles klar, also is die server-wahl wohl doch nich so egal. mh schade, aber naja, muss ich mir das wohl halt etwas genauer überlegen, wo ich meinen 'main' jetzt hinsetze.


----------



## Derulu (1. Juli 2012)

Gibt ja aktuell eh nur einen "deutschen" Server


----------



## amnie (1. Juli 2012)

da will ich aber nich hin 
(naja, zumindest nich mit meinem main)


----------



## Derulu (1. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> da will ich aber nich hin
> (naja, zumindest nich mit meinem main)



Dann gäbe es noch einen Rollenspielserver (englisch), 4 internationale egnlische und einen französischen Server...alle "großen" deutschen Rollenspielverbindungen sind übrigens auf Kobold, dem deutschen Server


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juli 2012)

komischer servername ^^

da waren mir Logres,Gorath, Kel'thuzad,Sith-Triumvirate lieber ^^

Kobold hört sich so harmlos an


----------



## Derulu (1. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> komischer servername ^^
> 
> da waren mir Logres,Gorath, Kel'thuzad,Sith-Triumvirate lieber ^^
> 
> Kobold hört sich so harmlos an



der zweite deutsche Server wird "Poltergeist" heissen..so denn einer nötig ist...und Kobolde der nordischen Mythologie (funcom sind Norweger) sind vieles...aber nicht harmlos (sind mit dem "Alb" verwandt, der für die Albträume zuständig ist^^)...da ist nix mit Pumuckl  ...auch wenn's jetzt nicht die Übermonster sind


----------



## amnie (1. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Dann gäbe es noch einen Rollenspielserver (englisch), 4 internationale egnlische und einen französischen Server...alle "großen" deutschen Rollenspielverbindungen sind übrigens auf Kobold, dem deutschen Server



nja ich weiß die server ja, aber das macht die entscheidung auch nicht leichter. lach.

es wird wohl auf Huldra hinauslaufen, da wie es scheint da nich gaaaanz so ne unterzahl an drachen ist wie auf den anderen, und dann mal sehen ob ich mir noch nen char auf dem deutschen und dem rp server mache, muss ma schauen. ich mein, das gute ist ja, dass man auch server-unabhängig questen kann, aber wenn man sonst sofort wieder zurückgeschickt wird is das irgendwie schon blöd. (oder wenn man dann nur auf den server des gruppenführers kann eh, zb kann ich ja kein französisch )


----------



## Azddel (2. Juli 2012)

ahoj zusammen.

wann werden denn eigentlich die normalsterblichen ins spiel gelassen? heute schlag null uhr?

oder geschieht das erst im laufe des dienstags?

eins noch: ist es normal, dass ich derzeit meinen product-key noch nicht registrieren kann?

lg.


----------



## Derulu (2. Juli 2012)

Azddel schrieb:


> ahoj zusammen.
> 
> wann werden denn eigentlich die normalsterblichen ins spiel gelassen? heute schlag null uhr?
> 
> ...



Schlag Mitternacht vermutlich...aber nicht MEZ sondern öhm...irgendwo in Amerika (in welcher Zeitzone liegt Montreal? , ist das Spiel doch vorrangig dort produziert^^)

Ja, das ist normal


----------



## amnie (2. Juli 2012)

mh weiß eigentlich wer, ab wann man die eingeben MUSS? ich hab nämlich die mail von amazon dass es losgeschickt wurde noch nich, un naja :/


----------



## Derulu (2. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> mh weiß eigentlich wer, ab wann man die eingeben MUSS? ich hab nämlich die mail von amazon dass es losgeschickt wurde noch nich, un naja :/




Gerücht:
Für "Headstarter" war die Rede davon, das es bis zu 7 Tagen nach offiziellem Release noch ohne Key geht (die sieben Tage werden natürlich von den 30 abgezogen), um es nicht an etwaigen Lieferverzögerungen scheitern zu lassen


----------



## amnie (2. Juli 2012)

ahhh na gut dann hoffe ich ma das an dem gerücht was dran is. ich mein ok vll kommt es ja morgen schon, aber man kennt das ja, ne... paranoia un so


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

Ägyptische Katze In-Game Begleiter
Exklusives T-Shirt im Spiel
Schreiender Dämonen Ring im Spiel
was können die ?




derzeit kriegt die ja jeder umsonst wenn er bis freitag regestriert 




wollte zwar erst später regestrieren aber das angebot klingt cool ^^


----------



## Derulu (3. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Ägyptische Katze In-Game Begleiter
> Exklusives T-Shirt im Spiel
> Schreiender Dämonen Ring im Spiel
> was können die ?
> ...



Die Katze heilt dich ein bißchen, bis du Fraktionslevel 2 hast, danach ist sie ein Pet
Der Ring gibt dir (soweit ich mich erinnere) für die ersten 3.000.0000 EP (ebenfalls Fraktionslevel 2) einen 5% EP-Bonus
das T-Shirt ist eben ein T-Shirt (schwarz mit nem Monstervieh drauf)


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

gibts später auch noch haustiere in tsw die man so bekommt ohne euro für zahlen zu müssen ?


----------



## Nerdavia (3. Juli 2012)

Eine Frage auch von mir....ist es im Moment ausgeglichen oder ist eine **Fraktion** in der Unter oder Überzahl ?


----------



## Derulu (3. Juli 2012)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Eine Frage auch von mir....ist es im Moment ausgeglichen oder ist eine **Fraktion** in der Unter oder Überzahl ?



PvE gefühlt ausgeglichen...PvP aktuell Templer Über - und Drachen Unterzahl (scheinbar sind sehr viele sture PvP-Spieler als temnpler ins Spiel gestartet)


----------



## amnie (3. Juli 2012)

soweit ich das mitbekommen habe gibts wohl insgesamt deutlich am meißten templer, gefolgt von iluminaten. zumindest auf meinem server ham die wenn man jetzt nur nach pvp geht deutlich die überhand in fusang (letztes mal als ich geschaut hab so 70%. lach) das heißt natürlich nix für längerfristig, aber mal sehen


----------



## Nerdavia (3. Juli 2012)

Ich habe gehört es gab mal einen Zugehörigkeitstest.....gibts den noch


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

http://helloquizzy.o...faction-test-2/

_You scored 23% Templar, 48% Illuminati and 44% Dragon!_

Illuminati "Sex, Drugs & Rockefeller"

 Notorious bad boys and girls of the secret world, the Illuminati are also the most ambitious, cut-throat and furtive of the secret societies. From the gilded halls of the ancient pharaohs to the private clubs and the decadent parties of the famously rich and egocentrically famous, from leaders of industry and Hollywood agents to presidents and popes, the Illuminati have weaved their intricate web with ruthless cunning and acute skill. They rule their corporate pyramid with cold opportunism, and only the strongest members survive. Their secrets can make you rich and powerful beyond compare - or they may destroy your soul and sanity with it The Illuminati seek to plunder heaven and hell by any means necessary, and god help those who stand in their way. As a member of the Illuminati, you don't play by anybody's rules. There are no rules. There is no honour. There is only victory.


----------



## Nerdavia (3. Juli 2012)

Gibts den auch auf Deutsch ^^


----------



## darksilver1 (4. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://helloquizzy.o...faction-test-2/
> 
> _You scored 23% Templar, 48% Illuminati and 44% Dragon!_
> 
> ...



Dann habe ich laut Test ja die richtige Wahl getroffen.



> *Templar*
> "Deliverance From Evil"
> Crusaders. Judges. The Holy Terror. The Templars are the world's least secretive secret society. Their military-ideological machine has operated in plain sight since Babylon - a matter of pride, or moral superiority. Conspiracy theorists, obsessed with the minor 'Knights Templar' offshoot, underestimate the Templars' true European empire. Private armies. Members of parliaments. Royal families.  The Templars believe they will deliver the world from evil by force, and even their opponents - who call them zealots and warmongers - cannot deny that force. As an agent of the Templars you are not just fighting the war on darkness, you "are" the war on darkness. Suave and sophisticated, but brutal and uncompromising, you use history as a weapon to shape the future. Few will stand in the way of the Templars' banner. Do you have the will to stand behind it?
> 
> _You scored  50% Templar,  36% Illuminati and  32% Dragon!_


----------



## Sethek (4. Juli 2012)

Der Test ist halt schon ein wenig tendenziös...wenn man sich bei der Beantwortung der Fragen schon sagt "Oha, na, das würde ich eigentlich antworten, aber das ist ein Punkt für die Templer, die find ich nicht so toll" beispielsweise, dann wird das Ergebnis ohnehin das, was man von vornherein wollte.
Ich hab übrigens zwei Templer und einen Illuminaten...die Drachen sind das meine so gar nicht, da kommt zu viel zusammen, als dass ich mich wohlfühlen würde. Zum einen ist der asiatische Kulturraum generell nicht der meine, das ist ne Geschmacksfrage, zum anderen frage ich mich bei den Drachen immer "Und was bringt mir das jetzt?".

Wir haben: Mysteriöse - und unbekannte - Anführer, die nichts anderes machen als die bestehende Ordnung zu unterminieren und dann zu beobachten, wie sich die Dinge entwickeln mit dem Ziel, irgendwann zu wissen, wie das Leben per se "mechanisch und mathematisch" funktioniert. Eigentlich ganz nett, aber: Man selber kriegt die Antwort bestimmt nicht (1), hat auch sonst keine greifbaren Vorteile ausser ständiger Gefahr für Leib und Leben (2), dient keinem höheren Wohl, hat also auch keine Moralische Überlegenheit/Rechtfertigung (3) - man bekommt ja nichtmal soziale Anerkennung für seine Dienste, weil kein Mensch wissen darf, dass man bei einer *Geheim*gesellschaft ist (4).

Warum also sollte man sich das antun?

Bei den Templern isses einfach: Sonst geht alles den Bach runter - einer muss es tun.
Bei den Illuminaten ists auch nicht weiter schwer. Sex, Drugs & Rockefeller - 'nuff said.
Aber bei den Drachen?
Warum würde man wohl da Mitglied sein wollen?


----------



## amnie (4. Juli 2012)

aber die drachen machen ja genau das gegenteil, du sollst ja nur denken, dass wir 'mal gucken was so passiert' ;D

die ganzen punkte die dich stören sind doch bei allen drei fraktionen 

warum man da mitglied sein 'will'? man wird doch nich gefragt, bei allein drei fraktionen nich


----------



## Sethek (4. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> warum man da mitglied sein 'will'? man wird doch nich gefragt, bei allein drei fraktionen nich


Nur hab ich bei den Drachen den größten Anreiz, stiften zu gehen. 
Bei den Templern denk ich mir "Wennde dich jetzt verdrückst, muss es am Ende jemand wie Danny Dufresne ausbaden...ne, das geht nicht."
Bei den Illuminaten denk ich mir "Geile Sache, Macht und Einfluß? Dafür lohnt sich der ganze Mist."
Bei den Drachen denk ich mir "Wieso ich?"

Womöglich seh ich das ja zu eng aufgrund meiner Asia-Antipathie (Nein, ich hab nix gegen die LEUTE von da, ich kann nur mit sämtlichen kulturellen Erzeugnissen, vergangenen wie zeitgenössischen, absolut nix anfangen.  )



> die ganzen punkte die dich stören sind doch bei allen drei fraktionen


Ja eben nicht...da gibts jeweils einen Punkt, der auf die Fraktion nicht zutrifft. Templer: Moral, Illus: Greifbare Vorteile (zumindest die Versprechung welchselbiger) - nur bei den Dachen hat man selber wirklich so rein gar nix von.


----------



## amnie (4. Juli 2012)

nja is ja auch alles geschmackssache, ich kann das auf jeden fall nachvollziehen dass die drachen auch nix für jeden sind. mich zb reizen die iluminati fast überhauptnicht, hab mir aber trotzdem einen char erstellt, allein um ma zu gucken ;D


----------



## Sethek (4. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> . mich zb reizen die iluminati fast überhauptnicht, hab mir aber trotzdem einen char erstellt, *allein um ma zu gucken * ;D



Du denkst, *das* wäre der Grund gewesen? Gutgut...


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

wie ist das eingentlich mit den namen ?

ist ja vorname nickname nachname sehen andere nur den nickname ?


----------



## Minatrix (4. Juli 2012)

Nein, wobei ich nicht weiß ob man das Einstellen kann... Ich hab Nametags kompllet aus, sehs nur wenn ich jemanden anklicke...  Tue ich dies, sehe ich die Fraktion, den Gildennamen, den Titel und den vollständigen Namen, wobei man Gilde und Titel ausstellen kann.

LG Mina

p.s.: Ich hab den Test ganz zu anfang gemacht ohne mich mit den Fraktionen vorher auseinanderzusetzen, d.h. auch meine Antworten waren nicht subjektiv eingefärbt  Ich bin nun ein Templer ganz so wie mein Test es mir empfohlen hat, wobei ich die Intros der anderen beiden Fraktionen doch schon cooler fand... :/


----------



## Derulu (4. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie ist das eingentlich mit den namen ?
> 
> ist ja vorname nickname nachname sehen andere nur den nickname ?



Namen werden dir, so der andere vor dir steht, alle 3 angezeigt

Nickname ist deinm "Idendifiktationsname" beim Handel, etc.


----------



## amnie (4. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Du denkst, *das* wäre der Grund gewesen? Gutgut...



na ich werd doch wohl wissen warum ich mir nen char erstelle


----------



## Sethek (4. Juli 2012)

Aber sicher tust Du das, kein Grund, nervös zu werden. *breites Grinsen*


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

Habe Probleme bei der Installation 

TSW verlangt Diskette 2 aber ich habe garkein Diskettenlaufwerk 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (4. Juli 2012)

Schon mit der Disk 2 probiert?


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

das war sarkasmus ^^

deshalb auch der smiley ^^

atm tut er 5gb bis jetzt nachpatchen - der retail client scheint ja relativ alt zu sein ^^


----------



## Derulu (4. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> atm tut er 5gb bis jetzt nachpatchen - der retail client scheint ja relativ alt zu sein ^^



Goldstatus war vor 3 Wochen...seither hat sich dann doch noch einiges getan (man hört ja nicht auf mit dem Arbeiten an einem MMO, nur weil mal eine Version endlich mal in die Presuung muss^^)


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

ist das normal das im interface der grösste teil ausgegraut ist ? kann ja kaum was ändern ^^

und hat jemand schon den facebook connect probiert was bringt der ?

ist ja blöde der nickname ist der zum chatten dachte die würden den vormanen oder nachnamen da nehmen also char nochmal neu 

und wo kriege ich meine preorder sachen ?


----------



## Derulu (4. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 1) ist das normal das im interface der grösste teil ausgegraut ist ? kann ja kaum was ändern ^^
> 
> 2) und hat jemand schon den facebook connect probiert was bringt der ?
> 
> ...



1) kommt darauf an wo (im Normalfall ist alles was dort zu sehen ist, auch einstellbar)

2) Man zeigr in facebook was man spielt, in welcher Dimension und sieht das ebenso bei Freunden

3) ab dem Sheriffbüro in Kingsmouth ist der Itemshop für dich zugänglich. Dort unter "Objekte-Claim" bekommst du um 0 Punkte die Vorbestellerdinger (Klamotten sind dann in der "Gardarobe" zu finden, alles andere im Inventar. Zu beachten ist, dass man sie pro Account genau 1 Mal bekommt


----------



## Minatrix (4. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> 3) ab dem Sheriiffbüro in Kingsmouth ist der Itemshop für dich zugänglich. Dort unter "Objekte-Claim" bekommst du um 0 Punkte die Vorbestellerdinger (Klamotten sind dann in der "Gardarobe" zu finden, alles andere im Inventar. Zu beachten ist, dass man sie pro Account genau 1 Mal bekommt



Ich hab das Zeug geordert da stand ich noch in dem Baumstumpf...  Ist das geändert worden zwischendurch?
App. heißt das wenn ich Beispielsweise eine der Waffen auf meinem Char. zerstöre, bekomm ich die dann für einen anderen noch mal?

LG Mina


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

kann es sein das es nur ein verlassen aber kein logout gibt ?


----------



## amnie (4. Juli 2012)

stimmt nich ganz, lieber derulu

der item-shop is zugängig sobald man im wald steht 
und man bekommt die sachen einmal pro char, nich account 
(ob das auch für die fraktionssachen gilt weiß ich nich, ich wollte meinen templer nich so in ner drachenjacke rumlaufen lassen ;D)


und ja zum ausloggen muss man erst zurück zur char erstellung, dann zum log in, und dann darf man auch endlich das spiel komplett schließen. lach


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

wenn ich im spiel bin kann ich nur tsw verlassen aber nicht ausloggen und der übernimmt meine einstellungen nicht

macht immer fenster statt vollbild und überimmt die interface einstellungen nicht


----------



## amnie (4. Juli 2012)

ja das alt-bekannte problem.. das hatte ich komischerweise in der beta nicht, jetzt aber schon. im offiziellen forum hab ich den 'umweg' enddeckt, einfach sobald der log-in screen kommt solange alt+enter zu drücken bis vollbild/windowed kommt das ich auch will...


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

also genau wie you gefährte und die befridigungsdroiden von dromund kaas ^^

leider kann ich nicht im spiel auf buffed posten da crasht das spiel

das selbe gilt für facebook ^^

also ingamebrowser meh ^^


----------



## amnie (4. Juli 2012)

den benutz ich bisher garnich. ein hoch auf alt-tab


----------



## Derulu (4. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kann es sein das es nur ein verlassen aber kein logout gibt ?



ESC und dann "Spiel verlassen" = verlassen und zurück auf dem Desktop
Linksklick auf Menü (oben im UI) und "Spiel beenden" = logout

Beides gerade eben noch probiert


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

jo jetzt gehts ^^

wann wird der chat gefixt sehe nur html code wenn leute von anderen server im chat sprechen ^^

gibt es einen talent reset wenn ich charakter punkte falsch verteilt habe ?


----------



## amnie (5. Juli 2012)

das mit den fixes wird ja leider keiner wissen (patchnotes darf man auch nich glauben, siehe something wicked, men in black vans usw)

aber nee, talent-reset gibts nich, wenn dir was nich gefällt levelste halt die nächste waffe hoch 

im prinzip is die waffe ja deine 'klasse', und bei tsw muss man sich eben nur nich für jede neue klasse nen neuen char erstellen. (und man muss nich alles komplett neu machen, denn wenn man schon nen paar pünktchen in zb talismane gesteckt hat gehts auch dann deutlich schneller ne neue zu lernen, ich hab zb mitten in kingsmouth ma mir dann gedacht 'och die 10 punkte die ich grad hab steck ich spontan ma in ne andere waffe' )


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

gibts eingentlich ne bank in tsw ?


----------



## Minatrix (5. Juli 2012)

Jop, in London, das Gebäude ist auf der Map sogar mit SowiesoBank beschriftet.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

wie komme ich als illuminat nach london ?

gibt es sowas wie ruhebonus ?

ruhestein/schnellreise ?

ab wann krieg ich mein erstes deck ?

spiele ja atm ne weibliche wolverine ^^

und wer sind die stimmen die in meinen kopf mit mir sprechen ? oder hören nur die illuminaten die stimmen ?


----------



## Derulu (5. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 1) wie komme ich als illuminat nach london ?
> 
> 2) gibt es sowas wie ruhebonus ?
> 
> ...



1) indem du in Agharta durch das Portal nach London gehst. London ist DER Social Hub für alle (und jede Stadt ist für jeden betretbar, einzig das HQ einer anderen Fraktion ist abgeriegelt)

2) Nein

3) Ruhestein...bzw. "Agharta-Stein", der dich jede Stunde einmal nach Aghart VOR die Städteportale portet

4) "Decks" bekommst du gar keine. Wenn du beim Kräfterad ganz links schaust, gibt es einen Reiter auf dem "Decks steht". Wenn du den öffnest, kommst du zu einer Liste, die die "vorgefertigten" Decks (eine "Skillhilfe") deiner Fraktion anzeigt. Dort gibt es 2 Reiter, einer, der dir anzeigt, was das Deck überhaupt ist (Beschreibung) und einer der dir zeigt, wie die "Belohnsklamotte" für das Vervollständigen aussieht. Unten kannst du noch ein Häckchen setzen und im Kräfterad wird dir permane´nt angezeigt, welche Talente dieses Deck benötigt

5) da gibt es sich er auch ein Deck mit Klauen, auch bei den Illuminaten

6) Tja, ich höre keine Stimmen...scheint eine Illuminatenkrankheit zu sein (dachte ich mir sowieso)


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

ah gut zu wissen - ist das agate stein in meinen inventar oder wo ? habe den nicht gefunden 

seit ihr eingentlich alle auf dem deutschen server ?


----------



## Derulu (5. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ah gut zu wissen - ist das agate stein in meinen inventar oder wo ? habe den nicht gefunden
> 
> seit ihr eingentlich alle auf dem deutschen server ?



Sobald du das erste Mal Agharta betrittst, bekommst du den Stein...sogar per "Video" präsentiert (der "Bahnvorsteher" redet und der mechanische Riese lässt eine Kugel in deine Hand fallen)
Das Icon ist eine Karte mit einer Kugel darauf und sie ist "grün" umrandet


----------



## Minatrix (5. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> 6) Tja, ich höre keine Stimmen...scheint eine Illuminatenkrankheit zu sein (dachte ich mir sowieso)



^^ Ich muss Illu spielen gehen... Templer hören keine Stimmen, also zumindest nicht mehr wärend des Spiels... 

Dank der Servertechnologie ist die Serverwahl ja eigentlich auch nur für das Kriegsgebiet interessant und für die Sprache im /general

LG Mina


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

was sagen eingentlich die anderen fraktion ingame zu den anderen fraktionen ?

die illuminaten sehen zum bsp die templer als einzigen echten gegner wenn auch ein bissel fanatisch und bei den drachen gab man es auf kontakte aufrecht zu erhalten weil sie versiffte drogenhippies wären


----------



## Derulu (5. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was sagen eingentlich die anderen fraktion ingame zu den anderen fraktionen ?



Selber anspielen und Leute ausquetschen ftw ^^


----------



## amnie (5. Juli 2012)

also ich hab bisher nix gemerkt, ich queste munter durch die gegend un gruppen mach ich mit wem mir grad übern weg läuft. ich glaub bisher sind die meißten spieler nich so 'die anderen fraktionen sind meine erzfeinde'... im pvp beklobbt man sich halt un danach is wieder gut. lach. 

gibt natürlich auch ausnahmen, nen bekannter von mir spielt zb nen templer und weigert sich mit nicht-templern zu questen. deshalb hab ich auf dem RP server halt nen templer. 

auf meinem 'main' server (Huldra) nen drachen und auf dem deutschen server ilu. von jedem was dabei also


----------



## Derulu (5. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> ...



Ich glaube Kamsi meinte das storymässig, also was die NPCs der jeweiligen Fraktion über die anderen Fraktionen so erzählen (hab bereits Stunden damit verbracht, den Leuten mit der Sprechblase bei ihren Monologen zuzuhören...erzählen echt witzige Sachen...zB. die zwei im Park in London unter dem großen Baum sind echt lustig)


----------



## Wizkid (5. Juli 2012)

Ich liebe auch die Konversationen.
Am witzigsten fand ich bisher die zwei Konzerner von Orochi die die Polaris Mission vergeben, Dr. Emid Brown (ich mein den Arzt bei den Illuminaten aber der sieht genau so aus) und der Sheriff in Kingsmouth.
Das witzigste Ende in einem Monolog hatte der Junge mit dem Spionageflugzeug als er über seinen toten Lehrer redete.
Hat der Author eigentlich schon ein eigenes Buch geschrieben? Die Spiele von The Longest Journey sollen ja auch eine gute Story haben.


----------



## Wizkid (5. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> also ich hab bisher nix gemerkt, ich queste munter durch die gegend un gruppen mach ich mit wem mir grad übern weg läuft. ich glaub bisher sind die meißten spieler nich so 'die anderen fraktionen sind meine erzfeinde'... im pvp beklobbt man sich halt un danach is wieder gut. lach.
> 
> gibt natürlich auch ausnahmen, nen bekannter von mir spielt zb nen templer und weigert sich mit nicht-templern zu questen. deshalb hab ich auf dem RP server halt nen templer.
> 
> auf meinem 'main' server (Huldra) nen drachen und auf dem deutschen server ilu. von jedem was dabei also



Ich hab irgendwie gar keine Zeit zum twinken. Wenn ich überlege wie viele Punkte man sammeln muß, um den Skillwheel vernünftig zu füllen, würde ich frühestens in einem halben Jahr Zeit dafür finden.
Wobei die Neugier natürlich schon groß ist.


----------



## Derulu (5. Juli 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Hat der Author eigentlich schon ein eigenes Buch geschrieben? Die Spiele von The Longest Journey sollen ja auch eine gute Story haben.



Wenn du Ragnar Tornquist meinst (dem "Hirn" hinter der TSW Story), der hat den Roam zu Anarchy Online : "Prophet without Honour" geschrieben


----------



## amnie (5. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich glaube Kamsi meinte das storymässig, also was die NPCs der jeweiligen Fraktion über die anderen Fraktionen so erzählen (hab bereits Stunden damit verbracht, den Leuten mit der Sprechblase bei ihren Monologen zuzuhören...erzählen echt witzige Sachen...zB. die zwei im Park in London unter dem großen Baum sind echt lustig)



ach so. thehe. mh nja. bis auf das gelaber in der templer-intro weiß ich jetzt garnich so, aber bin ja auch noch nich so weit. aber ja die einzelnen gespräche sind schon kuhl, gibt eben ne ganze menge zu enddecken im spiel. deshalb find ichs auch was 'komisch' dass jetzt schon die leute die innis mit QL10 machen, dann kommen in zwei tagen die themen es gibt nix zu tun im spiel. lol




Wizkid schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie gar keine Zeit zum twinken. Wenn ich überlege wie viele Punkte man sammeln muß, um den Skillwheel vernünftig zu füllen, würde ich frühestens in einem halben Jahr Zeit dafür finden.
> Wobei die Neugier natürlich schon groß ist.



naja so richting gespielt hab ich die anderen beiden auch noch nich. halt beide erstma in kingsmouth im sherrifbüro plaziert 




ach ne gaaanz blöde frage hab ich da noch:
gibts ne möglichkeit sich selbstständig zurück auf 'seinen' server zu katapultieren?
nachdem ich gestern nen bissel mit herrn wizkid inner gruppe war bin ich jetzt jedes mal wenn ich die savage coast betrete auf dem deutschen server (ja, das spiel wurde seitdem schonma wieder geschlossen, war nen paar mal zurück in kingsmouth und kriegszonen usw) 
ich mein es is ja ansich nich wirklich dramatisch, aber 1. ziemlich verwirrend und 2. war das ja nich so sinn der sache


----------



## Derulu (5. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> ach ne gaaanz blöde frage hab ich da noch:
> gibts ne möglichkeit sich selbstständig zurück auf 'seinen' server zu katapultieren?



Leider nein ...aber angeblich, wenn der Bug auftritt:dazu musst du ein "meet up" mit jemandem auf deinem Server machen, der dich wieder zurückholt...k.a. ob das wirklich klappt


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

im intro wo wir unsere wohnung verwüsten kann man übrigens auf dem boden einen spielekarton erkennen von the longes journey ^^

wie heisst ihr eingentlich ingame oder seid ihr auf anderen servern ?

mein nickname auf dem deutschen server ist leotie


----------



## Derulu (5. Juli 2012)

In Seoul gibt es ein Internetcafe...dort läuft auf den Rechnern AoC (und noch etwas anderes, in das manche Starcraft hineininterpretieren, was aufgrund des "Standorts" des Gebiets ja durchaus passen würde, ist Korea doch für ihre Starcraft E-Sports Vernarrtheit berüchtigt)

Mein Name tut hier nichts zu Sache^^


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

ich tue nichts derulu ^^ kannst zam fragen dem habe ich in swtor auch nichts getan als ich den sah wie der bei mir auf dem server war letzten dezember ^^

wär halt nett gewesen paar bekannte leute zu haben wenn die auf den selben server spielen


----------



## Sethek (5. Juli 2012)

Namen sind nicht etwa Schall und Rauch, wie der Volksmund zu wissen meint, nein, Namen sind gefährlich.
Im Verschwörertagesgeschäft empfiehlt sich, "keine Namen" als grundlegende Maxime zu beherzigen.

Nicht, dass es sowas wie Verschwörungen wirklich gäbe. Humbug, alles miteinander. Ehrlich.


----------



## WhiteFrost (5. Juli 2012)

Wie sieht es bei euch eigentlich mit der Performance im offnene Kriegsgebiet aus? Ich hab im gesamten Spiel immer 30-40 fps nur im offenen Kriegsgebiet sackt das wen 10 Spieler aufwärts kämpfen auf 10 runter. Ich kann auch die Grafik auf das komplette Minimum stellen es ändert nichts. Und was ich auch noch merkwürdig finde, in den geschlossenen Kriegsgebieten sind auch öfter mal mehr als 10 die gleichzeitig Kämpfen und da sinken die fps minimal auf 20 eher 25-30.


----------



## amnie (5. Juli 2012)

mkay muss ich wohl mal wieder mit wem nen meet-up machen. naja. irgendwann ma 

nick von meinem main is Galena, ich hab keine angst vor euch 


performance muss ich ma gucken, ich hab ehrlich gesagt bisher noch nich so drauf geachtet, werd aber gleich ma ins spiel hüpfen un es ma ausprobieren ;D


----------



## WhiteFrost (6. Juli 2012)

Ok es liegt aufjedenfall zum Teil an meinem Notebook, aber zum Teil sicher auch an der Spielperformance an sich. Kaum bewegen sich mehrere Sachen sinkt se Krankhaft in den Keller in Fuang. Vor allem so all 5-10 Sekunden hab ich einen Ruckler, warum auch immer.
Aber einen schönen Tipp hab ich gefunden zur kleinen Performance steigerung in Fuang. Einfach die Namen von allen ausblenden lassen und schon warens mal 5-8 FPS mehr.


----------



## amnie (6. Juli 2012)

mh also nen bissel was komisch is was die fps angeht schon, meine springen immer munter zwischen 30 und 60 hin und her, mit allem was dazwischen liegt. und ob das jetzt lag ist oder nicht kann man nich wirklich sagen, da der ping ja nich angezeigt wird... (oder hab ich das bisher nur nich gefunden?)


----------



## Wizkid (6. Juli 2012)

Ich hab jetzt nicht auf die Frames geachtet, aber das Fusang Projekt lief bei mir sehr flüssig und ich hab nicht gerade den neuesten Rechner (Intel DualCore 2,6Gh, 4GB Ram, NVidia GTX460 und Win7 64bit).
Wenn ich da an die Kriegsgebiete von TOR zurückdenke war es öfters mal eine Ruckelorgie aber die Hero Engine ist vermutlich auch eines der größten Probleme von TOR.


----------



## Wizkid (6. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> ach ne gaaanz blöde frage hab ich da noch:
> gibts ne möglichkeit sich selbstständig zurück auf 'seinen' server zu katapultieren?
> nachdem ich gestern nen bissel mit herrn wizkid inner gruppe war bin ich jetzt jedes mal wenn ich die savage coast betrete auf dem deutschen server (ja, das spiel wurde seitdem schonma wieder geschlossen, war nen paar mal zurück in kingsmouth und kriegszonen usw)
> ich mein es is ja ansich nich wirklich dramatisch, aber 1. ziemlich verwirrend und 2. war das ja nich so sinn der sache



Es gibt kein Zurück mehr Amnie. Du bist jetzt auf meinem Server gefangen. Um wieder Deine Freiheit zu erlangen, mußt Du jetzt mit losziehen und gemeinsam die Welt retten. 
Wenn dieses Projekt erledigt ist, wird ein Rückweg nichts mehr im Weg stehen.
So machen wir Drachen das. Das müßtest Du doch wissen 
Wen von euch soll ich als nächstes in meine Gruppe einladen?


----------



## WhiteFrost (6. Juli 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Wenn ich da an die Kriegsgebiete von TOR zurückdenke war es öfters mal eine Ruckelorgie aber die Hero Engine ist vermutlich auch eines der größten Probleme von TOR.


Die liefen dafür bei mir immer sauber und flüssig. So wie es momentan bei mir im Fusang ist macht es wirklich keinen Spaß, kaum sind da ein paar mehr Leute geht die Performance flöten. Naja ich bin einfach mal optimistisch und sag das wird schon noch besser mit der Zeit xD


----------



## Micro_Cuts (6. Juli 2012)

hat einer ne ahnung ob man an alle waffenfähigkeitspunkte kommen kann?

so viele punkte hab ich gar nicht um zwischen mehreren waffen zu wechseln.


----------



## Derulu (6. Juli 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> hat einer ne ahnung ob man an alle waffenfähigkeitspunkte kommen kann?



Ja, kann ma, Punktecap (egal ob AP oder FP), ausser dem absoluten Maximum, gibt es nicht


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

der wizkid wird erwähnt aber die person die mit dir in london shoppen war nicht 

Kann es sein das tsw bissel speicherleck hat ?

gestern in london hat tsw 2,2 gb speicher gebraucht nach 4 stunden spielen

selbst swtor hatte nur 1,6 gb genommen auf der raumflotte damals als 300 leute online waren samt npcs ^^


----------



## Derulu (6. Juli 2012)

Ja, es ist ein gewaltiger Speicherfresser (lädt aber auch permanent viele viele viele viele viele Texturen - wo wir grade beim Graphischen sind, da fällt mir ein, schon aufgefallen, dass sogar die Haare das Licht korrekt reflektieren?)


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

naja bis jetzt hat der speicher ausgereicht sonst rüste ich in zukunft von 4 auf 8gb auf 

atm arbeitet fleissig der vram von meiner 560ti - die 2gb haben da gut zu tuen ^^

was für ne auflösung und einstellungen haste den derulu ?

ich habe auf max auflösung und hoch eingestellt

bzw besteht interesse an nen screenshot meiner karte mit notizen ?

meine ganze karte ist voller notizen wo es die daily quest jeweils gibt und wo story quest starten oder wo man craften kann - die wissen einträge sind nicht eingetragen da würde ich ich euch ja den spass nehmen bin aber erst atm bei kingsmouth ^^


----------



## WhiteFrost (6. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir bisher nur die Punkte markiert wo ich in dem jeweiligen Gebiet in die Argath zurück komme XD
Auf welchen Server spiel ihr eigentlich, auf den Deutschen, RP oder auf nem ganz anderen?^^ Such immer fleisig mitstreiter XD (speziell Schmetterlinge, welche mir helfen Tsunamis auszulösen)


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

ich auf dem deutschen aber das scheint in tsw eh egal zu sein weil du ja wohl von server zu server hoppen kannst ^^

bin aber noch nicht gross da ich atm noch die welt erkunde und shoppe und so ^^


----------



## WhiteFrost (6. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich auf dem deutschen aber das scheint in tsw eh egal zu sein weil du ja wohl von server zu server hoppen kannst ^^
> 
> bin aber noch nicht gross da ich atm noch die welt erkunde und shoppe und so ^^


Aso das auch Serverübergreifend, wusst ich nicht.
Naja nicht "groß", maximal Level haste glaub ich schon   Aber mal ernsthaft, glaub in dem Spiel sollte man auch nicht Rushen.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

wie gross ist eingentlich die chance das kleidung aus dem item shop später für paxx verkauft wird statt für funcom punkte wenn neue kleidung draussen ist ?

und hatte gestern schon die diskussion mit amnie wird die kleidung für frauen auch noch kommen die nicht aus deinem sextraum von männern erstanden ist ? ^^


----------



## amnie (6. Juli 2012)

ja ist echt unfassbar wie 'schwer' es einem teilweise gemacht wird nen weiblichen char zu produzieren der schick aussieht aber eben auch nich.. naja... als würde sie in einschlägigen bars arbeiten.


und wo wir grad dabei sind: ich finds auch nen bissel schischi dass genau dieser typische asia-kawaii-j/k-pop-blah look.. nja... mit pax nich wirklich nachbastelbar ist. zb die eine damals aus the secret war die auch im booklet des spiels is (mit den goggles un der pokemon-ähnlichen tasche)... äh... sowas wäre voll mein ding, is aber alles item-shop 

ach ansonsten war die shopping-tour mit kamsi gestern aber sehr spaßig. nur die bhs von victoria's secrets warn uns zu teuer


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

die haben übrigens endlich die account seite überarbeitet man sieht jetzt wielang sein account nocht geht und was die funcom punkte kosten ^^

wenn die kleidung account gebunden wär dann würde man da eher den item shop vieleicht nutzen aber leider ist ja alles char gebunden 

ich bin übrigens nach ca 18 stunden spielzeit immer noch in der anfangszone ^^

bissel seoul gestern noch erkundet und halt diverse nebenquest gemacht die auf dem boden lagen wissen in der welt gesucht und habe bald genug marken für meine qs3 faustwaffe 

baue atm den heilkreis von meiner faustwaffe auf damit ich in den äusseren kreis komme danach wird blutmagie geskillt ^^

teilweise die gegner sind schon fies und movement lastig schon und mein hirn raucht vom nachdenken das ist man garnicht mehr gewohnt


----------



## Derulu (7. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die haben übrigens endlich die account seite überarbeitet man sieht jetzt wielang sein account nocht geht und was die funcom punkte kosten ^^



Noch was neues:

Buddy-Key (24h Zeit für den Buddy, der TSW noch nicht hat) im Account einrichtbar (schon bekannt aus der Closed Beta, wo es die Aktion gegen Ende auch gab) - Aktion (aktuell) gültig bis 15.07.


----------



## MrGimbel (7. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie gross ist eingentlich die chance das kleidung aus dem item shop später für paxx verkauft wird statt für funcom punkte wenn neue kleidung draussen ist ?
> 
> und hatte gestern schon die diskussion mit amnie wird die kleidung für frauen auch noch kommen die nicht aus deinem sextraum von männern erstanden ist ? ^^



Ich denke eher gering. Allerdings wird es wohl neben Sonderangeboten regelmässig Give-aways geben, war jedenfalls bei AoC so, dass Funcom schon recht häufig mal Sachen aus dem Shop verschenkt hat.


----------



## amnie (7. Juli 2012)

na hoffentlich. ich will die j-pop jacke, die hatte ich immerhin in der beta auch 
voll fies dass die jetzt im itemshop is


----------



## Saji (7. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Noch was neues:
> 
> Buddy-Key (24h Zeit für den Buddy, der TSW noch nicht hat) im Account einrichtbar (schon bekannt aus der Closed Beta, wo es die Aktion gegen Ende auch gab) - Aktion (aktuell) gültig bis 15.07.



Cool, meine Frage wurde beantwortet bevor ich sie stellen konnte.  Wollte nämlich fragen ob's schon sowas wie eine kurze Trial gibt. Uhm ja... also ich würde gerne mal reinschauen, nachdem Tera ja nun doch nicht so der Overburner ist. Hat jemand vielleicht einen Buddy-Key für ein armes Sajilein übrig?


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

scheint so als würden wir jetzt ein neues forum bekommen die haben forum runtergefahren und derzeit laufen noch interne test


----------



## Derulu (7. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> scheint so als würden wir jetzt ein neues forum bekommen die haben forum runtergefahren und derzeit laufen noch interne test



Das wird dann wohl mit dem Account verknüpft sein(die Funktion dazu gibts im Account ja schon)


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

kann ich eingentlich meinen forennamen ändern ?

weil laut website ist ja mein spielogin auch der forenlogin


----------



## Derulu (7. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kann ich eingentlich meinen forennamen ändern ?
> 
> weil laut website ist ja mein spielogin auch der forenlogin



http://forum-test-de.funcom.com/showthread.php?p=13186#post13186

Der wird mitübernommen. Wenn du ihn nicht beibehalten willst, macht du dir im Account einen neuen und der alte wird nach 14 Tagen ohne "Verifizierung" gelöscht


----------



## Juna0 (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo,wollt nur kurz Nachfragen,ob jemand ein Buddy-Key über hat den er mir zukommen lassen könnt? 


danke^^


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

mal ne frage zu den charakterfähigkeiten

zum bsp bei blutmagie schaden da steht ja "wenn blutopfer aktiv ist verursachen ihre blutkräfte x schaden"

nur finde ich keine fähigkeit blutopfer in meinen kräfterad

das selbe bei fauswaffen schaden "erhöht den schaden und heilung von wilder feger und wildes nachwachsen

wildesnachwachsen ist ein hot der passiv ist aber wilder feger find ich nicht im kräfterad 

heisst das das einfach meine faust und blutfähigkeiten um x% erhöht werden ?


----------



## Sethek (7. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> mal ne frage zu den charakterfähigkeiten
> 
> zum bsp bei blutmagie schaden da steht ja "wenn blutopfer aktiv ist verursachen ihre blutkräfte x schaden"
> 
> ...




Zu den Faustwaffen kann ich dir nix sagen, die benutze ich nicht zum Häckseln, sondern nur zum Heilen .
Ich * vermeine* mich zu erinnern, dass es en paar Fähigkeiten gibt bei den Faustwaffen, die dir nen Buff "feral sweep" (sorry, englischer client, keine Ahnung ob das der wilde Feger ist, würde so ungefähr passen) geben der beim nächsten Combopunkteaufbraucher um Dich rum AE-Schaden austeilt.
Gut möglich, dass es sich darum handelt, aber keine Gewähr.

Aber bei Blutmagie ist definitiv (yay, ich weiß bescheid ) Blutopfer der DoT, den Du Dir selber reindrückst, wenn Du einen Combopunkte-Aufbraucher benutzt ohne die nötigen Kombopunkte dafür zu haben. Bei den entsprechenden skills steht dann auch in der Beschreibung (Kann mit Lebenspunkten bezahlt werden) oder so ähnlich.
Solange der DoT aktiv ist, hat man auch den angegebenen Bonusschaden.
Und ja, im PvE ist das leider selten nützlich


----------



## MrGimbel (7. Juli 2012)

Es gibt bei Faustwaffen einige Fähigkeiten, die den "Wilder Feger" Effekt auslösen, danach macht die nächste Verbrauchsfähigkeit einen AoE.
Blutopfer müsste folgendes sein. Wenn du einen Blutmagieverbraucher einsetzt, der mehr Ressourcen verbraucht als du hast, dann bekommst du Blutopfer (ein DoT auf dir)


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

axxo ^^

ist das kompliziert ^^


----------



## amnie (8. Juli 2012)

mh nja also an den blutmagie kram musste ich mich auch erst gewöhnen. beim ersten mal inner polaris hatte ich den fehler gemacht nur die beiden schilder/absorber und den einen heilskill magisch zu haben, und der rest halt sturmgewehr. ergebniss war, dass ich jedes mal wenn ich die blutmagie-heilung genutzt hab selbst fast drauf gegangen bin. 

wenn ich solo unterwegs bin bin ich jetzt auch eher auf dps geskillt un nutz den einen heilskill nur wenn ich definitiv die 3 blutmagie-tropfen da aufm bildschirm hab und in instanzen den einen angriffskill (der erste, keine ahnung wie der heißt).. der macht zwar null schaden, gibt aber halt magie-punkte. lach.

im offiziellen forum sind sich die leute auch wohl mehr oder weniger einig dass bisher es auch ganz gut is in den späteren schwierigkeitsgraden (also ab ägypten schätze ich mal...) es sinnvoller ist, wenn man einfach statt einem hauptheiler zwei leute hat die heilen aber auch dps raushauen. soweit bin ich allerdings noch lange nich


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

atm habe ich nur dd blutmagie drinne ^^

1 mal den cast der waffenresource aufbaut mit 1,5 sek castzeit dann den blut schadenspell der dot macht dann der faustschlag der 3 mal trifft und waffenresource aufbaut dann kommt blutae und dann kommt faustae dann kommt der vampirschlag und dann der fähigketen unterbrechen schlag 

die normalen zombies sind inzwischen instant down wenn ich blut und faust ae gleichzeitig zünde ^^

mein aktuelles build

http://thesecretsandbox.com/Deck/692

polaris war ich gestern

das war ja mal cool - sah so realistisch die inis aus wie in rift - in swtor und wow sahen die inis zwar schön aus aber nicht real 

hatte inzwischen meine qs3 waffe durch marke und den ersten inneren kreis voll also konnte da mit 



Spoiler



der erste boss war ja in der ersten phase leicht  in der 2ten phase wurde es interessant mit dem elektrischen boden am schluss standen wir alle am rand auf der erde und hauten auf den boss 

boss nummer 2 das quallen ding war einfacher fand ich 

aus den flächen raus wenn er ae machte raus und die kleinen adds vom heiler wegmachen ^^

nummer 3 war dann heftig als cthullu unseren helicopter angriff - wobei das schwerste die blaue phase dann war


----------



## Derulu (8. Juli 2012)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind (und Wartungsarbeiten sind^^)

http://chronicle.the...haracter/Zodiac

das soll wohl so etwas wie ein "Arsenal" zu TSW werden (offizielles dazu gibt es noch nicht)

wer es sich ansehen will, Tushak hat in seinem Blog ein paar Screenshots davon gepostet, als es kurz nicht inaktiv war 

http://www.dps-corner.de/?p=4120


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

coming soon aber coole sache wär das


----------



## amnie (8. Juli 2012)

hjoa sowas ähnliches gibts ja für ffxiv auch, ich find sowas immer ganz lustig


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

also heute wars ne katastrophe laggy ohne ende - der chat ist andauernd ausgefallen oder hat sich wie in agatha vermixxt (war in kingsmouth) ich stehe vorm mob ziel nicht angreifbar und quest buggy ohne ende zum bsp es kommen immer wieder neue der letzte schritt mit dem feuer


----------



## amnie (8. Juli 2012)

ja das mit dem chat is mir auch aufgefallen, vor allem in fusang. ich sah trotzdem den general (und lfg) chat vonner savage coast, un meinen gruppenchat dafür nich. lol


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

du warst online ?

dann ist atm auch die freundeliste defekt bist für mich offline seit letztes mal wo wir in london waren 

wie merke ich eingentlich das ne quest defekt ist ?

habe zum bsp ne quest da muss ich nen feuer am strand anzünden aber nichts passiert dann - ist die quest buggy oder muss ich da bis mitternacht warten ein robbenbaby schlachten es richtung norden drehen aus seinen eingeweiden lesen und dann das feuer anzünden ?


----------



## amnie (8. Juli 2012)

mh joah ich war so gegen 9 online, ich hab aber nur nen bissel pvp gemacht (puh marken sammeln dauert ja ewig -.-)


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

wurde mir nicht angezeigt  beim pvp wär ich beigewesen oder wären wir da gegner gewesen ?


----------



## amnie (8. Juli 2012)

mh ich bin ja in ner anderen fraktion 
(ich hab zwar nen ilu un nen templer char aber die sind noch immer am anfang von kingsmouth geparkt)
ansonsten weiß ich garnich wie das bei den nich-fusang sachen is ob man da inner gruppe auch von verschiedenen servern aus zusammen rein kann. wäre blöd wenn nich aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

ich mag dich aber nicht hauen - man schlägt doch keine frauen und besonders keine die man durchs forum/ingame kennt ^^


----------



## amnie (9. Juli 2012)

ach, so ne kleine keilerei unter freunden ;D


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> ach, so ne kleine keilerei unter freunden ;D







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dS5AAWbCt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## amnie (9. Juli 2012)

hahaha ja genau so in etwa


----------



## darksilver1 (9. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind (und Wartungsarbeiten sind^^)
> 
> http://chronicle.the...haracter/Zodiac
> 
> ...



Solange das wie in EQ2/CO wird, wo ich schlicht und ergreifend meine chars auf /anon schalten kann so das sie nicht angezeigt werden, können sie dies gerne machen.

Mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis es hier gearscore gibt..........


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

chat ist nach der wartung nun vollkommen im arsch nur noch tell geht ^^

dafür haben sie die beta variante von chronicle live geschaltet

http://chronicle.thesecretworld.com/character/Leotie << ich


----------



## Derulu (9. Juli 2012)

Server halb offline - eine Chatanalyse, die Fehlermeldungen auswirft, wenn ein Spieler einen Channel verlässt (damit sie den Chatfehler finden), hat die Server vorerst etwas in die Knie gezwungen.

Dafür ist die Chronicle-Beta online: http://chronicle.thesecretworld.com/

http://www.thesecret...ichen_chronicle

Edit: und da sind die Server wieder


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

die server gehen hoch und runter die sind atm überfordert - das interessante ist laut google gabs die selben fehler mit aoc ^^


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dafür haben sie die beta variante von chronicle live geschaltet
> 
> http://chronicle.the...haracter/Leotie << ich



Hehe, bin auch drin. :3 Ist nur nicht ganz aktuell, das fehlt ein bisschen was bei den Skills und den Talismanen. ^^

http://chronicle.thesecretworld.com/character/Parafox


----------



## amnie (9. Juli 2012)

hat wer schon ne funktion gefunden die chronic auszustellen? bei lotro konnte man das, das fand ich ganz angenehm. ich mein ich hab zwar nix zu verbergen, aber deshalb will man ja auch noch nich zu irgendwas gezwungen werden ;D


----------



## Derulu (9. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> hat wer schon ne funktion gefunden die chronic auszustellen? bei lotro konnte man das, das fand ich ganz angenehm. ich mein ich hab zwar nix zu verbergen, aber deshalb will man ja auch noch nich zu irgendwas gezwungen werden ;D



Oben Rechts, wenn du eingeloggt bist, dort wo dein Charaktername steht, ist rechts ein Pfeil daneben...dort kannst du "Private Profile" auf "on" stellen, und dein Charakter ist für andere unsichtbar...aber nur dieser eine, du musst es für jeden Char einzeln machen


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

im us forum heisst es die chat server hätten verbindungsprobleme im deutschen forum herscht stille weiss einer wann die nun den chat reparieren ?

seit der wartung von heute soll ja nur noch flüstern gehen

jetzt sind die server offline ^^


----------



## Sethek (9. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> im us forum heisst es die chat server hätten verbindungsprobleme im deutschen forum herscht stille weiss einer wann die nun den chat reparieren ?
> 
> seit der wartung von heute soll ja nur noch flüstern gehen
> 
> jetzt sind die server offline ^^



Hm, ich bin/war die letzten 2 Stunden online, da war nix mit server off...keine Ahnung, ob die chats funktionieren, ich bin rade solo unterwegs


----------



## amnie (9. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Oben Rechts, wenn du eingeloggt bist, dort wo dein Charaktername steht, ist rechts ein Pfeil daneben...dort kannst du "Private Profile" auf "on" stellen, und dein Charakter ist für andere unsichtbar...aber nur dieser eine, du musst es für jeden Char einzeln machen



alles klar. auf die einfachsten sachen komm ich ja nie


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

> The servers will come down for update 1.0.1 on July 10th at 09:00 GMT / 5am EDT / 2am PDT (check this link to see when this is in your timezone). The downtime is scheduled to last 5 hours.



fängt ja an wie bei swtor ^^


----------



## darksilver1 (9. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> alles klar. auf die einfachsten sachen komm ich ja nie


So optimal gelöst finde ich das auch nicht von der Bedienung, auch das der logout sich dort versteckt. 

So auch gleich mal mein char auf Privat umgestellt...


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

warum den auf privat ? schlechte erfahrung aus wow ?


----------



## Derulu (9. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> fängt ja an wie bei swtor ^^


 Jop morgen kommt 1.0.1 *froi*...ich komm nicht ins Testliveforum um die Notes zu posten...aber die Liste ist lang^^

Edit: Patchnotes


Spoiler



Update version 1.0.1 Notes
**These notes do not necessarily reflect the final version that will be deployed on Live**

GENERAL
* Fixed the cause of some stalls in performance while in Seoul.


GENERAL
* When you zone, you will now be returned to you original dimension (unless you are in a team, in which case you will stay in the same dimension).
* Addressed an issue which could sometimes prevent players from using chat while the servers were under heavy load.
* The Bubble Vest, blue item will now be delivered properly.
* Fixed a visual issue where blood effects while using magic abilities would show green or orange square textures.
* Fixed an issue where TXAA could sometimes get enabled without MSAA, which would cause some graphical issues.
* You can now use the Meet up feature if you are in combat stance, but not in combat.
* Increased the size of itemstore and preorder pet cats!
* Pets no longer collide with players.
* Updated all non-tanking mission rewards to properly decompose into dust/fire/water as appropriate.
* Players can no longer buy anything they already own from the clothing vendor.
* Owl pets have had their visuals slightly improved.
* Attenuated Radio music during a cinematic with Sophie in Besieged Farmlands.
* Weapons should now behave properly in the training areas.



CLOTHING
* The Athletic hoodie, blue now appears in the dressing room.
* Fixed several clothing items that had the wrong visual looks compared to their descriptions.
* Clothing in the item shop now matches their thumbnails.



COMBAT
* Hammer sounds have been improved.



CRAFTING
* Fixed several issues, including one regarding incorrect tooltips on QL 3 glyphs. 



DUNGEONS
* Hell Raised Normal - Recursia: Triggerthings have had their hp reduced by 20%. Elite and Nightmare Triggerthings are unchanged.
* Hell Raised Normal - Recursia: Phase 3 will now trigger at lower health. Elite and Nightmare modes are unchanged, and will continue to trigger at the previous (higher) values.
* Hell Raised Nightmare - Recursia: Recursia should now successfully cast Anima Eruption at any target in the fight, regardless of range.
* Hell Raised - Machine Tyrant: The Machine Tyrant should now hit his targets more consistently.
* The Darkness War : Nightmare mode buff Underworld Ward now works.
* Nightmare mode minibosses will now drop Nightwatch level glyph kits.
* Reduced the number of unique item drops from Nightmare bosses.
* Gatekeeper's Challenge : Gatekeeper's damage output was reduced slightly.



GUI
* All guild related events (except for someone else in the guild joining up, leaving, and changing online status) should be displayed as onscreen messages now.
* Right clicking one item then left clicking another item will no longer both close the menu and pick up the item.
* Sending too much money should now only give you one onscreen message.
* Mails are now marked as read properly.
* After confirming the deletion of a mail item, you will no longer have to manually select another mail - the next mail will be automatically selected for you now.
* Holding an item on the mouse pointer and then clicking the right arrow (next page on store and sell) no longer opens a deletion popup.
* "Expand Size Limit" in the store tab now looks like Expand size in your inventory.
* You will now get feedback if you try to remove funds from your Cabal bank and you are of too low a rank.
* Scrolling through your mail with the scroll wheel is fixed.
* Changed the color of the envelop asset from red to white.
* When sorting any option in the buy/sell tab, the sorting is now working correctly.
* The prompt given to players when deleting mail with no attachments now reflects that there are no attachments in the message.
* Messages can be sent if the message body only contains numerical characters.
* Fixed an issue with the Expand size on store tooltip.
* The split item gui should no longer misbehave when splitting a stack in the guild bank or store and sell tab.
* Players are no longer able to reply to sold item mails from the tradepost.
* Players buy button is now grayed out until selecting another item up for sale in the tradepost and player is no longer able to buy the item twice.
* The clickable area on the tradepost NPC is larger now.
* Drag and dropping on sale item out of the window will cause a prompt to delete to appear.
* You are no longer able drag and drop items to the Compose Letter attachment through the Store and Sell or Postal Service windows.
* A prompt is now given when attempting to delete sent mail within the Tradepost's Store and Sell inventory.
* Placing an item from normal inventory over the bank GUI will no longer cause the bank gui to grab the item.
* Read mails now appeared greyed out after being read.
* Improved the visibility of receiving mail.
* Fixed the ability to send cash without having to write a message as well.
* Increased width of drop down menu components to support longer text.
* Players are not able to type more than 4000 characters in the text field. Larger text pastes will be truncated. There is no visual indication that you have reached the limit.



NPCS
* Teeth have been fixed on several NPCs.
* Lair monsters should no longer block the path to where Gravedust can be found.
* City of the Sun God : Sutekh no longer walks through rocks on his daily constitutional.
* New York : Fixed Charles Zurn's hair.


MISSIONS
* Players will now appear as they should in the first cinematic.
* Dragon - Into Darkness : Bong Cha's congratulatory phone call will no longer echo to bystanders.

Kingsmouth
* Media popups for gravestones in Kingsmouth town should now appear correctly.
* Fixed rubberbanding issue in Kingsmouth sewers.
* Ravens will now properly fly off during missions when they are supposed to.
* Player can pick up the flamethrower and get the finished product when on Tier 3 of the mission Flame Away.
* Dead Air : The mission should always be completeable now. The crate will respawn after the filth hulk dies and can be interacted with so long as there are players with Tier 5 active.
* Dead Air : Waymarker is placed properly at the serial number location. The serial plate no longer has an empty tooltip.
* Ambushes are now triggering properly, and will solve the goal on any player near the Lost Drone.
* The Trapped Survivor in Kingsmouth Town should now respawn correctly after dying or completing the mission "That'll Leave a Mark".
* That'll Leave a Mark - Injured man will get into the fight more often, but if he manages to get to the sheriff without fighting, then the player can consider himself fortunate.
* A Sacred Place : Dragging zombies into the church awards group credit.
* Journey's End can now be shared.
* Adjusted the placement of the map and Beaumont's Notes in Dawning of an Endless Night so they no longer have clipping issues with the tables they are on.
* Made it more clear how to interact with the computer in Kingsmouth Code.
* Horror Show - Collecting cameras now awards group credit.
* Zen and the Art of Weapon Maintenance can now be shared.
* The buff provided by the Siren's Song during Dawning of an Endless Night now has a description.
* The Hunger : The Voracious Wendigo is now killable.

The Savage Coast
* Tolba Bay's zombie population should now stay dead longer.
* The Terrible Wendigo in Savage Coast no longer spawns right where the Council of Venice have set up shop.
* Jack's Back has had some improvements made, in an attempt to prevent some issues which were reported on Live servers.
* Monsters should no longer fight players in Nicholas Winter's immediate vicinity.
* The Urn for The Black House in Savage Coast now does less damage if activated incorrectly.
* The Resident Horror should now always respawn properly for the mission Life Imitating Art.
* The Mud Golem encountered in 'Theme Park Tycoon' should now provide mission credit to all players who have engaged him.
* The Black House : Carrie Killian's ashes should now respawn correctly.
* Poltergeists during the Strange Candle event in the Black House now have a proper name for the burning effect.
* Newspaper clippings for "The Black House" should now have proper subtitles.
* Taking the Purple : Made improvements to this to help ensure the ambushers will always spawn during tier 2.
* Increased the grace location on the telescopes so it's more lenient about where you can solve the mission A Reasonable Man.
* Hell Hath no Vacancy : Daniel Bach now has a more audible reason to appear unsettled during the cinematic.
* The Player, Not the Piece should now fail and resume correctly if you disconnected during the final event.
* Volatile Essence Flask inventory item now has an updated icon.
* Waypoint for the second mangled corpse in mission 'The Strange Boat House in the Mist' now correctly points towards the goal.
* The Angry Clown in the mission Theme Park Tycoon now properly wields his chainsaw.
* Ak'ab should no longer be able to move the wardstones with their dash during the Savage Coast ward defense for Dawning of an Endless Night.
* Added several waymarkers to mission 'Gravity'.
* Photographing monsters for Daniel Bach during "Bring it Bach" should no longer randomly award two updates for one picture taken.

The Blue Mountain
* Visuals for the trail will display for War of the Totems.
* The Filth Amendment : Subject Zero will now always spawn when all four spikes have been defeated. Spikes will recover from their wounds after 5 minutes and must thus all be defeated within that time.
* Off the Menu: The zombies during the Defending the piece of meat event are now less numerous and weaker.
* Homeland Insecurity - Checkmate beacon activation time has been rebalanced to take 2 seconds to activate.
* Homeland Insecurity - Penumbral brood queen has had her hitpoints reduced somewhat.
* Homeland Insecurity: The respawn rate of the Dreyrugr Lord for tier 2 was greatly lowered.
* The Orochi Group: When the player is caught by a drone or an agent, he will no longer have to fight a Corrupted Orochi while exiting the container.
* Scavengers: The difficulty of the Skeleton Crew mob spawned during the assault in Tier 1 was slightly lowered.
* Dawning of an Endless Night : Fixed an issue that prevented players from completing Tier 18 if they crashed during the cinematic in Tier 17.
* Dawning of an Endless Night : Disconnecting during a cutscene at the end of the mission will no longer strand you in black waters.
* Population of Ak'ab at Kraken Cove and in the immediate surrounding of the Mansion has been reduced.

The Scorched Desert
* "The Big Terrible Picture" in the Scorched Desert should now reset both the flames and crystals puzzles correctly.
* Ammunition crates gathered during "Ten Thousand Bullets" in the Scorched Desert should now give credit to all players in a team.
* The Ancient Tomb Guardian boss for "Black Sun, Red Sand" has been rebalanced to fit better with appropriate gear intended for the fight.
* Map marker for "Black Sun, Red Sand" tier 4 now has been updated.


City of the Sun God
* Funeral Pyre can now be shared.
* Ghoul, Well done can now be shared.
* Mission "Halls of Lost Records" should now be more multiplayer compatible.
* The mission "Foundations" has now made it back into the City of the Sun God. The mission is given by The Great Architect.
* Earthrifts in Dust Devils should now be more multiplayer friendly.
* The Eye of Horus ability no longer has a placeholder name.
* The mission starter for "She Who Likes Silence" in the City of the Sun God has been moved slightly, making it easier to pick up the mission.
* Waypoint marker for From Ashes now include all the urns.
* Mission marker for tier 3 of Mummy Issues in the City of the Sun God now points to the door of the Tomb.
* The Dark Places - Soul Corruptor no longer has a placeholder name for the ability that makes it take to the skies.

The Shadowy Forest
* Tenebrae : Tenebrae no longer keeps attacking when reaching 0 hp, and will resolve the mission goal properly.
* The siren song now plays at the end of the cinematic for "Fungal Fireworks".

The Besieged Farmlands
* Updated muzzle flash on Scarecrow shotgun to use a custom modified one that is now facing the correct way. Effects also updated to use better looking shotgun spray.

Carpathian Fangs
* Tweaked collision around Dracula's Castle in order to make the window more accessible.


----------



## darksilver1 (9. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> warum den auf privat ? schlechte erfahrung aus wow ?



Leaderboards und co sind nix neues in MMOs, EQ2 hatte auch was, bei CO konnte man die chars sehen etc.. 
Ich habe nicht vor irgendwelche Daten ingame zu teilen. Vor allen finde ich sowas kontraproduktiv wenn auch noch PvP im Spiel ist. Also ja, ich gehe immer /anon..

Was gearscore angeht, ich weiß nicht wie jetzt z.Z. aussieht aber als der chat noch ging gabs schon die ersten lfg suchen mit min . gear und/oder 
Erfahrung usw. und wir sind was jetzt etwas über eine Woche im Spiel. Mal schauen wie lange es dauert, bis ich den ersten dps parse ingame nach jeden boss im chat sehe.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

chat und login gehen wieder dafür geht alt+enter nicht mehr um in den vollbild zu gehen muss man jetzt in den einstellungen ändern und man kann derzeit nur tsw per alt+f4 in der charauswahl beenden ^^


----------



## Derulu (10. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> chat und login gehen wieder dafür geht alt+enter nicht mehr um in den vollbild zu gehen muss man jetzt in den einstellungen ändern und man kann derzeit nur tsw per alt+f4 in der charauswahl beenden ^^



Also als ich mich ausloggte, gings ganz normal


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

wieviel uhr war des ?

bzw konntest du ohne probleme alt+enter fenster machen ?

habe ja schon im tsw forum gelesen das funcom das seit aoc nicht schafft also man sich dran gewöhnen soll ^^


----------



## amnie (10. Juli 2012)

nja dran gewöhnen is natürlich ne tolle aussage. sind wahrscheinlich die gleichen leute die auch gleichzeitig über die kinderkrankheiten von anderen spielen meckern. finds eh geil wie im offiziellen forum es wohl total trendy und angesagt is ständig nur über TOR zu schimpfen und alle probleme von TSW kleinzureden. kommt mir irgendwie so bekannt vor 
(ach ich vergas, ich hab ja wieder so nen tunnelblick)
äh offtopic 

anyway,
bei mir ging alt+enter vorhin, ausloggen ging auch, chat bis auf general und /tell nicht ausprobiert. das war heut morgen so gegen 10.


aber frägchen hätte ich
hat zufällig wer schon nen detailierten guide gefunden a lá 'so kriegste am besten dieses craftingmaterial' oder ist man derzeit noch davon überzeugt, dass waffendrops usw wirklich (bis auf QL-abhänging) komplett random sind? man kennt das ja von früheren spielen dass bestimmte mobs ne höhere droprate für bestimmte sachen hatten... ich kanns mir zwar bei TSW nich so diiirekt vorstellen, aber man weiß ja nie 

und ich glaub ich bin zu blöd das trade-teil zu finden


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

https://rapidshare.c...t-guid_v1.1.pdf

aber es gibt noch keine liste bis jetzt ist alles dropbasiert reagenzien von mobs und bausätze von bossen

und es gibt halt immer leute die das spiel bis zu letzt verteidigen 

bzw in tsw sind wir ja noch in der flitterwochen phase wo alles schön und neu ist 

tsw hat zum richtigen release nicht headstart mehr probleme als swtor und cata - sowas mit den defekten chat darf einfach nicht passieren und der ganze html bug nervt auch nur

besonders wenn man schonmal mmos rausgebracht hat - bioware hatte halt mit swtor sein erstes mmo während funcom ja schon x mmos hat und immer der selben fehler teils halt


----------



## MrGimbel (10. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> tsw hat zum richtigen release nicht headstart mehr probleme als swtor und cata - sowas mit den defekten chat darf einfach nicht passieren und der ganze html bug nervt auch nur
> ...


Ich mag mich täuschen, aber war der Chat in SWtoR nicht auch ne ganze Weile nach Release defekt?


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

der chat hat funktioniert er hatte keinen totalausfall oder html fehlercodes drinne ^^


----------



## Sethek (10. Juli 2012)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ich mag mich täuschen, aber war der Chat in SWtoR nicht auch ne ganze Weile nach Release defekt?



Diese Dose Würmer solltest Du nicht öffnen, wenn Du nicht willst, dass zu mitternächtlicher Stund ein wütender Lynchmob vor deiner Haustür aufkreuzt und dich für diese blasphemische Äußerung zur menschlichen Vorgartenbeleuchtung umfunktioniert. 

Und ja, war er - wobei ich persönlich in TOR weniger Chatprobleme hatte als hier - für mich schlägt der Chat alles bisher dagewesene, sogar den unterirdischen Chat von League of Legends. die überwiegende Zeit seh ich meine Mitstreiter auf der Freundesliste als offline oder Dimension "unknown", kann keine Tells schicken und der Gruppenchannel, der sihc im übrigen jedesmal bei Gebietswechsel ausschaltet, arbeitet mit einer Verzögerung von 3-5 Minuten, ist also unbrauchbar.


----------



## MrGimbel (10. Juli 2012)

Naja, ich will ja jetzt keine Bugrechnung TSW gegen SWtoR aufmachen, aber ich kann mich an Inis in SWtoR erinnern, wo man nur mittels /say kommunizieren konnte.
Ich hab übrigens bisher keine Chatausfälle erlebt bzw sind mir nicht aufgefallen. Gildenchat funktioniert, tell funktioniert, Fraktionschat funktioniert...wie gesagt, keine Probleme. Als am Sonntag Wartungsarbeit wegen Chatproblemen war, wussten die Leute aus der Gilde, mit denen ich überwiegend zocke, nicht einmal wegen was, bis ich ihnen erzählt habe, dass im engl. forum sich viele über Chatprobleme aufregen.

Gruppenchat...keine Ahnung. Wenn ich in einer Gruppe bin, bin ich im TS^^


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Naja, ich will ja jetzt keine Bugrechnung TSW gegen SWtoR aufmache







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7SqC_m3yUDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich hatte keine problem beim retailstart von swtor 

und klar wenn man ne gilde in tsw mit ts hat aber nicht alle haben eine ^^


----------



## Sethek (10. Juli 2012)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens bisher keine Chatausfälle erlebt bzw sind mir nicht aufgefallen. Gildenchat funktioniert, tell funktioniert, Fraktionschat funktioniert...wie gesagt, keine Probleme. Als am Sonntag Wartungsarbeit wegen Chatproblemen war, wussten die Leute aus der Gilde, mit denen ich überwiegend zocke, nicht einmal wegen was, bis ich ihnen erzählt habe, dass im engl. forum sich viele über Chatprobleme aufregen.



Hmmm..
Eventuell liegts wirklich dran, dass ich auf ner englischen Dimension unterwegs bin - und das ist blöderweise die rappelvollste von allen. (Das konnte ich bei headstart ja auch nicht ahnen) mit der Folge, dass jetzt wohl nicht nur Missionen sondern auch der Chat bei uns grundsätzlich Sperenzchen machen. Ich und mein Glück...


----------



## Derulu (10. Juli 2012)

Achja, Ragnar hat heute zu Content Patches Stellung bezogen... (Yeah, Big Apple Raid im August; monatliche Contentpatches, erster am 31.7.^^)

Kleiner "Teaser":

We're going to be releasing fresh and tasty new content to our subscribers on a regular, monthly basis. The first update is due on Tuesday, July 31st, and we will be releasing more details about that particular update later this week -- including a couple of fun surprises. (You're going to love it.)

http://forums.thesec...ead.php?t=42532

Der liebe Waldgeist hat's übersetzt (erneut der Teaser, wie oben^^):

Wir werden monatlich kostenlos neue Inhalte für unsere Abonnenten bereitstellen. Das erste dieser Updates ist am Dienstag, den 31. Juli fällig. Wir werden diese Woche noch weitere Einzelheiten zu diesem Update veröffentlichen, inklusive einigen Überraschungen (ihr werdet diese lieben!)

http://thesecretworld.com/deutsch/news/stand_des_spiels_juli_2012


----------



## Sethek (10. Juli 2012)

Wusst ichs doch - neue Waffen.



> (kleiner Hinweis: größer, langsamer, mehr Explosionen)


A M'F'in rocket launcher. Hell yeah!


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

und wieder ist verfickte chat down

gruppe und flüstern verschwunden und allgemein hat auch wieder seine ausetzer

was nützt das schönste mmo wenn man mit niemanden sprechen sprechen kann


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und wieder ist verfickte chat down
> 
> gruppe und flüstern verschwunden und allgemein hat auch wieder seine ausetzer
> 
> was nützt das schönste mmo wenn man mit niemanden sprechen sprechen kann



Wie gut das ich den Chat wenn ich alleine spiele nie verfolge. ^^ Mir würde das gar nicht auffallen.  Ist aber schon ärgerlich, ich hoffe das sie das Problem bald beheben können.


----------



## Sethek (11. Juli 2012)

Lustigerweise hatte ich heute nen Bug, der verhindert hat, dass ich mit meinem Templerchar die Hauptquest beende - zwei GMs waren im Abstand von ein paar Stunden bei mir, beide konnten mir weder tells schicken noch im /say antworten.
Auch die GMs bleiben vom Gümmelchat nicht verschont.

Muss man ehrlich zugeben, der chat zählt zum schlechtesten, was ich je in einem MMO gesehen habe. Leider.


----------



## amnie (11. Juli 2012)

mh ja gestern wars leider ne einzige katastrophe, ich konnte ja nichma mitteilen, dass ich ma off muss (ok das hat das spiel dann eh 'netterweise' für mich übernommen mit nem return to desktop aber das is ja wieder ne andere geschichte. lach)

klar stört einen der chat nich wenn man allein spielt. aber dafür spiel ich kein MMO


----------



## Derulu (11. Juli 2012)

Was ihr immer mit eurem Chat habt. 

Ne, bisher zähle ich zu den Glückskindern, die die damit keine Probleme haben/hatten


----------



## Hammerschild (11. Juli 2012)

Tja ... bei uns in der Gilde sind immer wieder Spieler betroffen davon dass der Chat manchmal teilweise oder auch gar nicht funktioniert.

Ich hatte auch schon Chat Ausfälle ... aber solange man dies nicht in Gruppenquest / Instanzen hat geht es auch so.


----------



## Sethek (11. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Was ihr immer mit eurem Chat habt.
> 
> Ne, bisher zähle ich zu den Glückskindern, die die damit keine Probleme haben/hatten



Tja, wenn man Freitag vor ner Woche nicht auf "Cerberus" geklickt hat, kann man sich glücklich schätzen


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

ich finds halt sehr nervig wenn man solo unterwegs ist geht der chat den man braucht nicht und wenn man mal spotan zu 2t unterwegs ist gehen die chats die man solo brauchten aber nicht die für gruppe

ich mein funcom kann sich sowas doch garnicht mehr leisten nach den aoc gau


----------



## Derulu (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich mein funcom kann sich sowas doch garnicht mehr leisten nach den aoc gau



Denkst du, die versuchen nicht alles, damit das S****ding endlich bei allen läuft wie es soll?


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

ka ich sehe nichts davon  im englischen forum auch nicht 

bis jetzt habe sie es nur schlimmer gemacht


----------



## Derulu (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ka ich sehe nichts davon  im englischen forum auch nicht
> 
> bis jetzt habe sie es nur schlimmer gemacht



Deswegen gab es doch schon 2 "ausserpnamässige" Downtimes (auch wenn das den Fehler nicht behoben hat)


----------



## Byson (11. Juli 2012)

Ja mein Chat geht gar nicht. Das ist echt doof gerade. Würde gerne mal eine Instanz machen aber ich kann ja keine Gruppe suchen ^^


----------



## amnie (11. Juli 2012)

mh also heute ging der chat die meißte zeit, aber ein/zwei mal hab ich trotzdem auch heute error-messages bekommen. anscheinent isses beim flüstern auch so, dass es weniger anfällig dafür is nich zu gehen wenn man wenns bugt nochma /tell 'name' 'nachricht' format nutzt anstatt nur 'R' zu drücken. der gruppenchat ging vorhin in nem polaris run auch, der ging ja zb gestern auch nich. ma guckn wie es heut abend aussieht. lach.

dafür bin ich heut auch schon wieder zweimal ausm spiel gekickt worden un hab jetzt erstma genug für heute. lach


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

ich versuch mein glück heute abend nochmal wenn da nicht geht schau ich wieder in swtor rein - mir vergeht atm schon die lust wenn ich im forum lese das man später mit der und der skillung nicht weiterkommt und so und so skillen muss damit man das spiel überhaupt erleben darf

naja habe ja noch 3 wochen gratiszeit 

axxo der briefkasten ist derzeit hinüber seit patch 1.1


----------



## Derulu (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich versuch mein glück heute abend nochmal wenn da nicht geht schau ich wieder in swtor rein - mir vergeht atm schon die lust wenn ich im forum lese das man später mit der und der skillung nicht weiterkommt und so und so skillen muss damit man das spiel überhaupt erleben darf
> 
> naja habe ja noch 3 wochen gratiszeit
> 
> axxo der briefkasten ist derzeit hinüber seit patch 1.1



Glaub nicht alles, worüber Hinz und Kunz jammern, nur weil es etwas schwerer ist  ...sie "sterben" leichter, weil sie Addpulls und so weiter machen, sehen, dass der Kollege nebenan mit einer anderen Skillung länger überlebt, auch wenn er mal addet, und meinen nun, es ginge nur mit dieser Skillung, was so doch gar nicht stimmt, es ist nur schwerer (was auch logisch ist, schließlich unterscheiden sich die Skillungen, der eine hat viel Selfheal, der andere größere Überlebsnchancen, der Dritte hat mehr Schaden raus). Aber schwerer mit Skillung =/= nur Skillung B ist möglich. Das ist doch in jedem anderen Spiel mit etwas höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad auch nicht anders, dass Spieler mit Klasse A sich alleine "leichter" tun, als die mit Klasse B, B aber wieder im Gruppenspiel effektiver ist und ähnliches.

Das mit dem Chat ist sicher nervig, für die, die es betrifft


----------



## Sethek (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich versuch mein glück heute abend nochmal wenn da nicht geht schau ich wieder in swtor rein - mir vergeht atm schon die lust wenn ich im forum lese das man später mit der und der skillung nicht weiterkommt und so und so skillen muss damit man das spiel überhaupt erleben darf
> 
> naja habe ja noch 3 wochen gratiszeit
> 
> axxo der briefkasten ist derzeit hinüber seit patch 1.1


Ich versteh Dich nicht...hattest Du denn selber Probleme bzw. den Eindruck, du müsstest ganz ringend was vollkommen anderes skillen, um weiterzukommen? Nein? Dachte ich mir. Warum also "die Lust verlieren", nur weil ne Schafherde, die mit Entscheidungsfreiheit gar nicht mehr klarkommt, verzweifelt versucht, nen Leithammerl zu finden, der ihr vorblökt, wie sie das SPiel zu spielen hat? Ich bitte dich.

Irgendwie wirkt auf mich der dröge Haufen, der sich da in den Foren rumtreibt und was von "Pflichtskill" faselt, immer wie Franz Biberkopf...steht da und weiß nicht so recht was tun und würde am liebsten wieder in die kleine, portionierte und vorkonfektionierte Welt mit klaren Strukturen zurück.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

im forum stand halt das wenn man die und die skillung nicht hat man nicht weiter als kingsmouth kommt 

bin halt verbranntes kind besonders bei funcom und derzeit die bugs und der chat da wird man nachdenklich


----------



## Derulu (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> im forum stand halt das wenn man die und die skillung nicht hat man nicht weiter als kingsmouth kommt
> 
> bin halt verbranntes kind besonders bei funcom und derzeit die bugs und der chat da wird man nachdenklich



"Bugs" gibt es eigentlich bei den Quests eigentlich fast keine (die meisten dieser angeblichen "Bugs" sind bloß von anderen Spielern behinderte Questläufe, ca. 15min später gehts nämlich plötzlich...bzw. falsch gabsolvierte Quest)

Jo, der Chat ist sicher nervig

Aber auf diese Crybabies (lol) würde ich nicht hören 

Klar hat es Skillungen, mit denen es schwerer ist, aber erstens sollte man in dem Spiel sowieso gleich mehrere "Decks" haben und zweitens auch bei diesen ein wenig flexibel sein. Ich hab übrigns jetzt, jurz nach Kingsmouth, die Schrotflinte sein alssen als zweite Waffe neben Schwert und mach Elementalismus, obwohl ich dort noch "schwächer " bin


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

er ist besonders nervig wenn man nicht wie amnie emotes auswendig kennt wollte zurück emoten aber totales chaos mit den emotes ^^


----------



## Saji (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bin halt verbranntes kind



Njam... mit Erdnusssauce sicher lecker, wenn auch vielleicht etwas arg verbrannt. *g*

Ich glaube nicht das so ist wie es die anderen darstellen. Bin zwar mit meiner Shotgun-Hammer-Kombi noch nicht recht weit, glaube aber das es nach Kingsmouth damit noch genau so voran geht wie bisher.

Falls es wirklich so sein sollte hätte sich Funcom mit dem Spielprinzip verdammt tief ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten, aber das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.

@ Derulu: Gestern in Kingsmouth, Quest Der Hunger. Wendigo kommt, ich hau ihn auf 50% runter und er haut ab. Ich will hinterher, Wendigo kommt mit 100% Leben zurück und steckt dann bei der Hälfte fest und nimmt keinen Schaden mehr. Und ich war da ganz alleine, mal von dem Irrlicht an meiner linken Pobacke abgesehen.
Seitdem suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit den Wendigo wieder rauszulocken oder die Quest zurückzusetzen. ._.


----------



## Sethek (11. Juli 2012)

Ich nehme an, Du meinst das Gegreine von "DanteFaraday" - hör da bloss nicht drauf.
Alleine bei der Logik rollts mir die Zehennägel auf - der beklagt sich, dass er nicht ein Deck bauen kann und dass dann in jeder Situation toll funktioniert und nennt das dann "keine Freiheit" - zur verdeutlichung - er sagt nix anderes als dass er bitteschön in einem klassenlosen System eine Klasse designen will und die soll bitteschön überall durchkommen - denn sonst ists kein klassenloses System. Das ganze ist so hirnverbrannt, dass ich mich schon wieder drüber aufregen könnte, dass solche verworrenen Gedankengänge von jemandem kommen, der sich gepflegt auszudrücken versteht - da zweifel ich wieder an der Menschheit im Kollektiv 

Dabei hat das ganze einfach nur mit Schwierigkeit/Herausforderung zu tun. Natürlich kann man sich "verbauen" und dann ein Deck haben, das nicht so dölle läuft oder zum solospiel schlicht ungeeignet ist (ein Deck ohne eine einzige Angriffsfähigkeit ist zum solospiel zwar möglich aber doch eher sinnbefreit). Aber man *muss* keinesfalls irgendwann ein gena festgelegtes Deck haben um irgendwo durchzukommen.
Man braucht noch nichtmal Heilfähigkeiten oder tankcooldowns.
Natürlich machen die in einigen Situationen das Leben leichter, aber gehen tuts auch ohne.

Ich behaupte weiter, für die Kampagne und sämtliche Soloquests: Man schafft alles mit jeder beliebigen Kombination aus 2 Waffen. Man muss noch nichtmal Passivfähigkeiten von anderen Waffen einkaufen - einfach die skills, die 2 Waffenbäume bieten, mischen - da hat man mehr als genug Kombinationen, durchzukommen.

Konkret zum Beispiel shotgun/Hammer von Saji: Diese Kombination hat bestimmte Synergieeffekte (z.B. nen ganzen Ar...llerwertesten voller "weaken"-Effekte) und auch sonst einen guten Mix aus AE, Einzelziel, Tank- und Schadensfähigkeiten. Es fehlt, wenn man NUR bei diesen beiden Waffen bleibt, natürlich eine Heilfähigkeit. Man hat nichtmal was passives.
In den meisten Fällen gehts auch ohne, auch wenn es genug Kämpfe gibt, in denen eine Heilfähigkeit (selbst ohne einen Punkt Heilpower) Gold wert ist (um Ecken und über Felsen kiten und sich selber heilen ist die Brechstange gegen 95% der story-mobs ) - aber es *geht * eben auch ohne.
Sollte man sich mit dieser Kombination irgendwann vor einem Kampf sehen, bei denen einem egal wie sehr man sich anstrengt einfach die Puste ausgeht, liegst bei einem selber - bleibt man hartnäckig und rennt mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand in der (berechtigten) Hoffnung, irgendwann könnte es mal klappen, geht man nochmal AUsrüstung/skillpunkte abgreifen in unerledigtem content oder greift man auf einzelne Fähigkeiten aus anderen Waffen zu?
Es gibt, wählt man letzte Variante, ein paar billigst zu bekommende Passivfähigkeiten, die einem zumindest etwas Heilung zukommen lassen, ohne dass man die entsprechende Waffe geskillt oder ausgerüstet haben muss - Klauen z.B. haben ein absolutes Grund-Passivtalent, das bei jedem nahkampfangriff, den man ausführt, einen HoT hochstacken lässt. Tickert nicht allzu hoch, aber über die Kampfdauer kommen ne Menge extra-Hp bei rum. Schwerter haben was ähnliches, das auf "penetrate" anspringt.

Das wären jetzt zwei Möglichketen, wie man ohne großes Umstellen mit minimalstem AP-Aufwand eine Schwierigkeit meistern könnte.

Alternativ kann man halt tankcooldowns mit reinnehmen, seine Angriffsfähigkeiten speziell auf den entsprechenden Kampf zuschneiden (hab ich z.B. einen Boss, der mich andauernd von den Socken holt, sollte ich eventuell meine ganzen Fokusfähigeiten (kanalisiert) durch einfache nukes ersetzen, weil ich bei denen nicht unterbrochen werde)
und so weiter.

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt kein System vorstellen, bei dem der Spieler so viele Möglichkeiten hat, auf ein Problem zu reagieren - und keine davon ist per se "richtig oder falsch".


----------



## Derulu (11. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Seitdem suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit den Wendigo wieder rauszulocken oder die Quest zurückzusetzen. ._.



Mit einer anderen Quest des selben Typs "überschreiben" und diese damit pausieren. Die Quest sollte danach von deinem Questgeber wieder annehmbar sein an der "Stelle" die du zuletzt fertig erledigt hattest

@Sethek: diskutierts du so leidenschaftlich mit Dante (scheinst ja nicht alleine zu sein)?


----------



## Saji (11. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Mit einer anderen Quest des selben Typs "überschreiben" und diese damit pausieren. Die Quest sollte danach von deinem Questgeber wieder annehmbar sein an der "Stelle" die du zuletzt fertig erledigt hattest



Oh.  Das konnte mir im Chat gestern Abend niemand verraten. Danke. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

ich habe halt atm eine synergie mit faustwaffen und blutmagie 

nur find ich blöde das ich mich emo mässig erstmal ritzen muss damit ich mehr schaden mache ^^

nur was mach ich bei monstern die immun gegen befangen sind ?

2 tage lang zurück in die letzt zone eine neues deck bauen ?


----------



## Derulu (11. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Oh.  Das konnte mir im Chat gestern Abend niemand verraten. Danke. ^^



Kannst mich gerne in deine Freundesliste aufnehmen (jeder andere hier auch), ich helfe ja gerne, habe aber inzwischen den Allgemeinchannel ausgemacht, da mir dort zu viel gespoilert (und dann darüber diskutiert) wurde  - Charnamen gibts per PM auf Anfrage


----------



## Sethek (11. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> @Sethek: diskutierst du so leidenschaftlich mit Dante (scheinst ja nicht alleine zu sein)?



Erwischt


----------



## Derulu (11. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Erwischt


Ich könnte jetzt dazwischenfahren mit meiner grünen Schrift, aber es hält sich ja an die Regeln  (und wenn ich schreibe, wird das noch genüsslicher zerpflückt und gedreht)




Kamsi schrieb:


> nur was mach ich bei monstern die immun gegen befangen sind ?
> 
> 2 tage lang zurück in die letzt zone eine neues deck bauen ?



Im Normalfall hast du, wenn es wirklich so weit kommen sollte, bereits genug FP und AP auf Reserve um das mit einer anderen Waffe (es genügt ja grundsätzlich dann schon der innere Ring) auszugleichen...es wird aber "fast" nicht passieren, normalerweiwse genügt schon ein umschieben der Talente innerhalb deiner 2 vorrangig gewählten Waffen


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

wer ist dante ?


----------



## Sethek (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich habe halt atm eine synergie mit faustwaffen und blutmagie
> 
> nur find ich blöde das ich mich emo mässig erstmal ritzen muss damit ich mehr schaden mache ^^
> 
> ...



Meine Vorgehensweise wäre vermutlich folgende:

Grummelnd schaun, obs - Immunität hin oder her - trotzdem klappt.
Wenn ja, dann wird sich durchgemotzt, wenn nein wird umgestellt und schlimmstenfalls die generischen skills aus dem inneren Rad genutzt. 
Nur, weil ein Deck grade mal seine Synergien aufgrund der Gegner nicht nutzen kann, kann man damit wenn man bequem veranlagt ist trotzdem weiterkommen. 




> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Derulu, on 11 July 2012 - 17:07, said:
> ...



Vorsicht allerdings: Man wird auf den Anfang des jeweiligen "tiers" zurückgesetzt.

Hat man zum Beispiel grade die Quest "Besser gehts nicht" gemacht, deren 2. Schritt beginnt mit "erforsche die Katakomben des großen, grünen Arkelanfalls", danach folgt "entdecke das verstörende Geheimnis Arkels", "finde den Schlüssel zu Arkels Truhe der Grausamkeiten" und "öffne besagte Truhe" ehe es zu tier (Schritt) 3 geht, und man spielt bis "Finde den Schlüssel", so befindet man sich bei Wiederannahme der Quest bei "erforsche die Katakomben".

Kann im Einzelfall doch recht großen zeitverlust bedeuten, weswegen man gut beraten ist idR, zumindest den aktuellen Schritt noch fix fertigzumachen


----------



## Derulu (11. Juli 2012)

Hab ich schon gesagt, das der Atlantic Island Park einfach traumhaft ist


----------



## Sethek (11. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gesagt, das der Atlantic Island Park einfach traumhaft ist



Nicht kürzlich, ist aber auch mein dezidiertes Lieblingsgebiet. Platz 2 hat die alte russische Forschungsstation in den Karpathen inne, die Sektion irgendwas.

Schade nur, das die Autoscooter auf jeder Dimension, in der ich mich dem Clown stelle, verbuggt sind und in der Mitte aneinander kleben


----------



## amnie (11. Juli 2012)

japp. ich habs ja selbst schon gesehen. vorn paar tagen inner polaris geheilt. absolut auf keinen grünen zweig gekommen. war mein erster run wirklich bis zum endboss also hatte ich natürlich auch keine ahnung wie das alles gemacht werden muss. ergebnis war wir hams nich gepackt. nach dem zweiten wipe hat der tank aufgegeben unter ständigem wiederholen was für nen XXX healer ich doch sei. da hatte ich schonma erstma keinen bock mehr. lach.

am nächsten tag nochma versucht, mit ganz genau der gleichen skillung und equip. ergebnis? obwohl die leute sogar alle weniger HP hatten als der run am vortag sind wir nur einmal an dem boss mit dem elektrozeugs abgekackt weil da nen kleiner bug war (der tank steckte fest)... ma davon abgesehen, dass die gruppe die kämpfe ganz anders gemacht hat hieß das natürlich für mich auch, dass mein heilen so schlecht ja garnich gewesen sein kann ;D


----------



## Sethek (11. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> japp. ich habs ja selbst schon gesehen. vorn paar tagen inner polaris geheilt. absolut auf keinen grünen zweig gekommen. war mein erster run wirklich bis zum endboss also hatte ich natürlich auch keine ahnung wie das alles gemacht werden muss. ergebnis war wir hams nich gepackt. nach dem zweiten wipe hat der tank aufgegeben unter ständigem wiederholen was für nen XXX healer ich doch sei. da hatte ich schonma erstma keinen bock mehr. lach.
> 
> am nächsten tag nochma versucht, mit ganz genau der gleichen skillung und equip. ergebnis? obwohl die leute sogar alle weniger HP hatten als der run am vortag sind wir nur einmal an dem boss mit dem elektrozeugs abgekackt weil da nen kleiner bug war (der tank steckte fest)... ma davon abgesehen, dass die gruppe die kämpfe ganz anders gemacht hat hieß das natürlich für mich auch, dass mein heilen so schlecht ja garnich gewesen sein kann ;D



Anstatt am Heiler rumzumaulen bietet sich bei TSW geradezu an, wenn man merkt, es fehlt an einer bestimmten Ecke wie z.B. an der Heilung (was aus den verschiedensten Gründen so sein kann - von mangelndem equip des Gruppe und/oder des Heilers über Positionierungsmängel bis hin zu ungünstigen Spielentscheidungen), einfach einen Mitstreiter zum "offheil-supporter" umzufunktionieren.

Mit nem Mix aus Heil- und DD-equip und ebenso aus Schadens- und Heilfähigkeiten kann ich immer noch Schaden beisteuern und bei Engpässen zusätzlich die Heilung verstärken.

Wer da motzt und stur auf dem gewohnten setup beharrt, spielt auch irgendwo am System vorbei bzw. nutzt nicht alle Möglichkeiten.

Davon abgesehen lohnt rummosern direkt im Gruppenchannel einer Randomgruppe so rein gar nicht, es sei denn, man steht darauf, die Instanz nicht zu schaffen. Mosern, Lästern, Flamen - das gehört ins Gilden-, pardon, Kabbalen-TS und höchstenfalls ans Ende der Instanz.

Ergo: Haste halt ne Instanz mit zu vielen Trollos gezogen, das passiert.

(Im übrigen darf man in den Inis durchaus ma sterben...so unknackig sind die nämlich nicht  )


----------



## amnie (11. Juli 2012)

hehe ja ich hab mir nur meinen teil dabei gedacht un im /tell mit wem gelästert. aber in dem moment denkt man dann halt wirklich 'ob das jetzt an mir lag?'
da is man dann schon nen bissel gekränkt wenn man seit 8 jahren mehr oder weniger nur heiler spielt. lol

im moment fahre ich ja mit der kombo blut/chaos ganz gut, auch was heilen angeht. aber ich hab noch nichma inferno gemacht bis jetzt also is die erfahrung noch eher gering 

davon ab... dieses system mit dem offensiven und defensiven ziel .. einfach geil


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

offensiv und defensiv ziel ?

ist inferno der heroic mode von tsw ?

bzw chat immer noch putt ?


----------



## Sethek (11. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> hehe ja ich hab mir nur meinen teil dabei gedacht un im /tell mit wem gelästert. aber in dem moment denkt man dann halt wirklich 'ob das jetzt an mir lag?'
> da is man dann schon nen bissel gekränkt wenn man seit 8 jahren mehr oder weniger nur heiler spielt. lol
> 
> im moment fahre ich ja mit der kombo blut/chaos ganz gut, auch was heilen angeht. aber ich hab noch nichma inferno gemacht bis jetzt also is die erfahrung noch eher gering
> ...


Also rein Blut und dann alleiniger Heiler wird wohl...ich formuliers mal vorsichtig - knifflig.
Von allen 3 Heilwaffen tut man sich wohl mit Blut am schwersten solo - warum? Weil Blut die geringsten Heilwerte hat - zwar siehts mit den Schilden wiederum ganz gut aus, aber sind die HP-Balken erstmal weg, rödelt man mit Blut schon ganz ordentlich, die wieder aufzufüllen. Als Vollheiler in Dungeons würd ich persönlich Blut eher als support einer anderen Heilwaffe nehmen - wohlgemerkt, nur meine Meinung aus dem Bauch raus - ich hab ne zeitlang Blut/shotgun gespielt und damit auch geheilt, aber irgendwann einfach gemerkt, dass es schon recht dünn wird und dann noch das Sturmgewehr nachgezogen. Hat vieles erleichtert.


----------



## amnie (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> offensiv und defensiv ziel ?
> 
> ist inferno der heroic mode von tsw ?
> 
> bzw chat immer noch putt ?



nee ich meine einfach, dass man ja zb als heiler oder supporter gleichzeitig zwei leute im ziel hat. also ich kann wenn ich zb des sturmgewehr nehme den freundlichen spieler anklicken den ich heilen will und gleichzeitig auf nen mob schießen ;D

nee inferno is die nächste instanz, das is die vonner savage coast 

also general chat und drachen chat ging, /tell und /gruppe hab ich nich ausprobiert




Sethek schrieb:


> Also rein Blut und dann alleiniger Heiler wird wohl...ich formuliers mal vorsichtig - knifflig.
> Von allen 3 Heilwaffen tut man sich wohl mit Blut am schwersten solo - warum? Weil Blut die geringsten Heilwerte hat - zwar siehts mit den Schilden wiederum ganz gut aus, aber sind die HP-Balken erstmal weg, rödelt man mit Blut schon ganz ordentlich, die wieder aufzufüllen. Als Vollheiler in Dungeons würd ich persönlich Blut eher als support einer anderen Heilwaffe nehmen - wohlgemerkt, nur meine Meinung aus dem Bauch raus - ich hab ne zeitlang Blut/shotgun gespielt und damit auch geheilt, aber irgendwann einfach gemerkt, dass es schon recht dünn wird und dann noch das Sturmgewehr nachgezogen. Hat vieles erleichtert.




joah mitlerweile mach ichs auch so, dass ich lieber so spiele dass eben vor allem der tank ( ) garnich erst soviel schaden einsteckt. schild drauf, kurze zauber für die drei magie-punkte, dann absorb un rinse repeat. bei blutmagie muss man definitiv darauf achten, dass man garnich erst in die situation kommt dass man wen komplett hochheilen muss. es GEHT zwar (noch ) aber dann leidet eben die eigene HP, was auch nich sooo toll is. haha.

sturmgewehr un blut hab ich auch schon zusammen versucht. war auch recht spaßig. muss mich da ma mit näher auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Derulu (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 1) offensiv und defensiv ziel ?
> 
> 2) ist inferno der heroic mode von tsw ?
> 
> 3) bzw chat immer noch putt ?



1) Bei TSW kannst du sowohl ein "Offensivziel" (das Ding das du angreifst) als auch ein "Defensivziel" (Gruppenmitglied) bestimmen, das du heilst oder buffst. Wichtig ist das vor allem bei einem Sturmgewehrheiler, da er sein "Defensivziel" durch den von ihm verursachten Scahden am Offensivziel heilt 

2) Inferno ist eine Instanz (die eigentlich "Heraufbeschworene Hölle"/"Hell Risining" heißt), es ist die die Zweite im Spiel, an der Savage Coast gelege. Bei Instanzen gibt es grundsätzlich 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade (aber dann wieder doch nicht, Erklärung gleich). Die ersten 5 Instanzen (Polaris, Hell Rising, Krieg gegen die Finsternis, Das Ankh und Gefallene Hölle) haben einen "Normalmodus" (d.h. man kann sie am Ende ihres Gebiets spielen, mit der Ausrüstung, die man im Gebiet so erhält), einen "Elitemodus" (Ausrüstung auf der höchsten Qualitätststufe von Noten (also QS10) und einen "Alptraummodus" (noch mal einen Zacken schwerer als Elite). Die anderen 3 Instanzen (Die Anlage, Ewige Hölle und das Schlachthaus - übrigens der Hauptschauplatz des letzten abschließenden ARGs vor Release) haben, weil man in ihrem Questgebiet (bzw. am Ende der Besieged Farmlands an dem dan "die Anlage" warten) schon QS-10 Ausrüstung trägt, nur noch einen "Elite-" und einen "Alptraummodus"

3) K.a., allerdings meine ich, dass im offiziellen forum die Beschwerden dazu zurück gegangen sind


Ich find die Kinderstimmen am Kindergarten, in dem es gar keine Kinder mehr gibt, an der Savage Coast extrem gruselig^^


----------



## amnie (11. Juli 2012)

oh ja der kindergarten is krass gruselig. un dann fast direkt da auch noch das schwarze haus.... uaaaah. inner savage coast isses eh krass wie damals als man mit kontroller unter der decke bei licht aus nachts um 2 das erste silent hill gespielt hat un sich alle 20 sec erstma umgeguckt. lol. allein der vergnügungspark, ich denk jedes mal gleich geht unter mir der boden weg oder nen radio fängt an zu rauschen


----------



## Sethek (11. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> oh ja der kindergarten is krass gruselig. un dann fast direkt da auch noch das schwarze haus.... uaaaah. inner savage coast isses eh krass wie damals als man mit kontroller unter der decke bei licht aus nachts um 2 das erste silent hill gespielt hat un sich alle 20 sec erstma umgeguckt. lol. allein der vergnügungspark, ich denk jedes mal gleich geht unter mir der boden weg oder nen radio fängt an zu rauschen



Dann freu dich mal auf "Virgula Divina" (zumindest, wenns die auch für Drachen gibt).
Nachts um halb drei NICHT das Mittel der Wahl, wenn man grad nicht schlafen kann.Grusligste MMO-quest ever.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

danke - ich wollte ja noch ein bissel tsw spielen vor ner stunde aber jetzt trau ich mich nicht mehr


----------



## Minatrix (12. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> oh ja der kindergarten is krass gruselig. un dann fast direkt da auch noch das schwarze haus.... uaaaah. inner savage coast isses eh krass wie damals als man mit kontroller unter der decke bei licht aus nachts um 2 das erste silent hill gespielt hat un sich alle 20 sec erstma umgeguckt. lol. allein der vergnügungspark, ich denk jedes mal gleich geht unter mir der boden weg oder nen radio fängt an zu rauschen



Ich hab fast die Maus geworfen als ich die erste Fraktionsquest im Parkhaus gespielt hab und in Kingsmouth der Eiswagen... *brrr* Man steht da, sehen kann man nur Zombis aber hören tut man die Melodie des Eiswagens und erwartet das gleich eine Horde Kinder um die Ecke biegt...


----------



## amnie (12. Juli 2012)

jaaa das parkhaus. uah. ich hab zwar bisher nur die drachenversion gemacht, un will auch nich zu viel verraten falls wer das noch nich gemacht hat, aber das auf der vorletzten ebene da... oh man. (vor allem muss man als drache die ersten etagen rumschleichen weil die mobs viel zu stark sind, das is ja glaub ich bei den anderen fraktionen anders dann) un dann dieses.... uaaah auf der letzten ebene.... brr. da war ich aber ma sowas von froh als ich wieder raus war


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

und täglich grüsst der chat - jetzt wird der gildenchat (verbindungschat) vom funcom server als gruppenchat erkennt und es können nur noch 5 leute gleichzeitig miteinander reden ^^


----------



## Derulu (12. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und täglich grüsst der chat - jetzt wird der gildenchat (verbindungschat) vom funcom server als gruppenchat erkennt und es können nur noch 5 leute gleichzeitig miteinander reden ^^



Gestern 1 Minute vor Mitternacht vom "Lead Programmer" Vintersturm von Funcom im englischen "Technische Frobleme Unterforum", was genau der fehler ist und warum er so schwer in den Griff zu bekommen ist

http://forums.thesec...ead.php?t=43466


_*An update on the chat issues*
 Hi guys!

I just thought it was time to give you a bit of an update on the issues with the chat system that some of you are experiencing; what exactly is happening, and what we're doing to solve it.

First, some background. Before we did the Single Server upgrade of the Dreamworld engine, the dimensions were completely separate on the server-side. Each dimension had their own set of server processes "driving" it, including one chatserver each.

The idea behind the Single Server upgrade was that the pool of servers would be completely shared between all the different dimensions, meaning a dimension in the new system is much more of a virtual concept. This technology is what makes the cross-dimension PvP matches, joining your friends in other dimensions, and (most relevant here) chatting to everyone through tells to players on other dimensions, cross-dimension cabal channels, team chat channels, and so forth, possible.

To properly implement this chat functionality, the technology for the chat backend had to undergo a complete upgrade. While the frontend (what you see in the client) may look similar to previous Dreamworld engine games, the backend is now completely different. As there's too much traffic for a single server to handle, the load has to be distributed: We structured a network of chat servers that all talk to each other, to the clients (you), and to the game servers.

So, to the problem itself. At some point after we "went live" with the game, some of the servers would suddenly stop talking to the other servers for periods of time. Unfortunately, this means that any player that connects to a problematic server while it's not communicating won't be able to chat, as the chat servers need information from the game, which they can't get. Players already connected to the server can also only talk to each other during this. The server will eventually recover, but it takes some time before everything gets synced up.

We never saw this internally while testing the technology, or during the various betas. And while the first beta weekend had an issue with the chatserver being unavailable for a time, the cause wasn't the same, so there wasn't much we could do about this ahead of time.

Again, the problem with solving this is that it's very hard to reproduce the issue in a controlled environment where we can debug it. This means that everything takes a lot longer than we'd like in terms of pinpointing problems and testing out solutions. At this point, we are working on several fixes for this, and some backup plans, as fast as humanly possible. We can't thank you (our players) enough for your patience while we repair this, and hope that you won't have to wait too much longer!

I can assure you we have our top men working on it. Top men. _


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

sethek oder jemand anders der tsw schon durch hat wieviel stunden/tage braucht man den um tsw durchzuspielen ?

und was für decks habt ihr für gebraucht ?

wie sieht das mit den items aus gibts in jeder stadt einen händler wo man waffen für marken kaufen kann ?

sind die quest ausserhalb von kingsmouth auch noch gut ?


----------



## Sethek (12. Juli 2012)

Interessante Vorgehensweise von Funcom, detailliert die Probleme zu schildern, zu erklären wie es dazu kam und was sie versuchen, um die Situation in den Griff zu bekommen.
Kannte ich so von nem MMO-Publisher noch nicht.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zum "durchspielen" - also um die Kampagne durchzunadeln mit dem Minimum an skillpunkten und so schnel wie möglich...
Aus dem Bauch raus würd ich schätzen: Solo irgendwas um die 36 Stunden, in Gruppe sollte mans in 24 packen können. Wenn man sich Zeit lässt, die Gesprächsoptionen abklappert, die Monolog-Videos hört, dann halt deutlich länger.

Questqualität? Im Forum wird gelegentlich mal über Ägypten gemotzt und über die Tatsache, dass Investigation- und Sabotagequests abnehmen. Das stimmt so, es werden tatsächlich mehr "geradlinige" Quests offeriert, trotzdem bleibt es, was die Quests selber, die Atmosphäre der Gebiete und das storytelling angeht, für mich auf einem konstant hohen Niveau. Das ist aber auch eine Geschmacksfrage, und der einzige Weg, wie du das klären kannst, ist, es selber durchzuspielen (und dich vom eher mauen Anfang in Ägypten nicht abschrecken zu lassen)


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

will wenigstens meine kampagne fertig bekommen bevor der monat ausläuft 

axxo hier mal wieder ein bsp warum die tsw com schon einen fast schlimmeren ruf als die wow com hat ^^



> Zitat von *Missbone*  ICh fasse mal zusammen.
> Mimi ich muss was tun, mimimi die es läuft nicht wie in WoW, mimimi ich hab trotz meines Alters nicht die notwendige geistige reife erreicht mi.



original posting gibts nicht mehr die mods löschen atm fleissig jede kritik am spiel selbst die sachliche


----------



## Derulu (12. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> original posting gibts nicht mehr *die mods löschen atm fleissig jede kritik am spiel selbst die sachliche*



Nanana..und: definitiv nein. Würdest du so etwas stehen lassen? Ansonsten ist es dort genauso wie hier. Die Ausdrucksweise bestimmt, ob etwas stehen bleibt oder nicht. Maßlose Übertreibungen ("mit Abstand schlechteste aller Zeiten"), werden hier und auch dort gelöscht

BTW: "Idioten" und Ignoranten gibt es überall


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

das war nur ein negativ beispiel ^^

es gab halt diverse sachlich formulierte beiträge die plötzlich auch weg waren ^^


----------



## MrGimbel (12. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das war nur ein negativ beispiel ^^
> 
> es gab halt diverse sachlich formulierte beiträge die plötzlich auch weg waren ^^



Das halt ich für nen Gerücht (man könnte auch Unterstellung sagen). Wenn du recht hättest, dürfte man keine Beiträge mehr Jetfighter3 bzw Chamberlain lesen, die beiden fallen mir spontan ein, wenn es darum geht über diverse Aspekte des Spiels zu motzen.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

beweisen kann ich ja nicht mehr aber halt postings wo sich leute über chat und co aufgeregt haben und dann von leuten wie missbone geflamt wurden wurden inclusiven harmlosen startpost entfernt weil halt nicht gewünscht 

genauso wie halt im wow und swtor forum aktiv gelöscht und editiert wird


----------



## Sethek (12. Juli 2012)

Wer meine Beiträge durchwinkt und stehen lässt, der kann gar keine zu strengen Maßstäbe anlegen.

Mir wär im übrigen trotz häufigen Forumierens nie ein Beitrag aufgefallen, der plötzlich verschwunden gewesen wäre.


----------



## Efgrib (12. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Zum "durchspielen" - also um die Kampagne durchzunadeln mit dem Minimum an skillpunkten und so schnel wie möglich...
> Aus dem Bauch raus würd ich schätzen: Solo irgendwas um die 36 Stunden, in Gruppe sollte mans in 24 packen können. Wenn man sich Zeit lässt, die Gesprächsoptionen abklappert, die Monolog-Videos hört, dann halt deutlich länger.



ähm das aber auch nur wenn du zu jedem rätsel sofort die lösung weisst, oder nach guides spielst, ansonsten niemals in der zeit! und mit genuss hat das dann auch nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## Sethek (12. Juli 2012)

Efgrib schrieb:


> ähm das aber auch nur wenn du zu jedem rätsel sofort die lösung weisst, oder nach guides spielst, ansonsten niemals in der zeit! und mit genuss hat das dann auch nix mehr zu tun.



Deswegen sprach ich ja von "schnellstmöglich" - das schließt dann auch guides zu Missionen ein, die man nicht kennt, logischerweise.
Ob einem das Spaß macht steht auf nem ganz anderen Blatt - mir würde es keinen machen, aber ich mag z.B. auch keinen Käse, während andere auf dieses Milchprodukt schwören.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

was macht ihr eingentlich derzeit so wo ich das spiel durchhabt ?


----------



## Sethek (12. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was macht ihr eingentlich derzeit so wo ich das spiel durchhabt ?


Twinken, quests die mir gefallen haben wiederholen, Leuten helfen, mich in den Foren zanken, Kaffee kochen, neue Decks ausprobieren, Klamotten sammeln, Lore sammeln, Instanzen mit unterschiedlichen Rollen und Decks antesten etc.

Die meite Zeit verbringe ich momentan aber mit meinem "pet project", einer guide-ähnlichen Sammlung aus 100-Punkte-Decks für Anfänger, denn da halte ich wie schonmal erwähnt die vorgefertigten Decks für schlicht untauglich


----------



## Saji (12. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Die meite Zeit verbringe ich momentan aber mit meinem "pet project", einer guide-ähnlichen Sammlung aus 100-Punkte-Decks für Anfänger, denn da halte ich wie schonmal erwähnt die vorgefertigten Decks für schlicht untauglich



Uh, ein nobles Ziel.  Und ja, die fertigen Decks sind für Anfänger wirklich untauglich. Finde es eh irgendwie schade das man als Spieler in dem Punkt, mal von der Waffenwahl zu Beginn, vom Spiel komplett allein gelassen wird. 525 Fähigkeiten und das Spiel erklärt sich recht wenig dazu, zumindest was eine sinnvolle Verteilung der ersten sauer verdienten Punkte angeht.

Wo wir eh grad bei verschiedenen Fragen sind. *g* Wie verteilt ihr denn so eure KP und FP? Ich hab jetzt den inneren Ring der Schrotflinte voll und baue nun den inneren Ring des Hammers aus. Danach, so hatte ich mir vorgenommen, baue ich die äußeren Ringe aus. Aber wie geht man jetzt bei den Talismanen vor? Sammeln bis ein besseres Item eine Anhebung der Ränge notwendig macht oder "immer raus damit" und skillen was das Zeug hält?


----------



## amnie (12. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Deswegen sprach ich ja von "schnellstmöglich" - das schließt dann auch guides zu Missionen ein, die man nicht kennt, logischerweise.
> Ob einem das Spaß macht steht auf nem ganz anderen Blatt - mir würde es keinen machen, aber ich mag z.B. auch keinen Käse, während andere auf dieses Milchprodukt schwören.



mein käse is nich aus milch un trotzdem lecker  (huch offtopic galore!)



un deine anfangsdecks würden mich in der tat interessieren. für meine ersten char isses ja jetzt zu spät, aber ich hab ja noch nen templer un nen ilu in den startlöchern. theeheehee


----------



## Sethek (12. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Wo wir eh grad bei verschiedenen Fragen sind. *g* Wie verteilt ihr denn so eure KP und FP? Ich hab jetzt den inneren Ring der Schrotflinte voll und baue nun den inneren Ring des Hammers aus. Danach, so hatte ich mir vorgenommen, baue ich die äußeren Ringe aus. Aber wie geht man jetzt bei den Talismanen vor? Sammeln bis ein besseres Item eine Anhebung der Ränge notwendig macht oder "immer raus damit" und skillen was das Zeug hält?



Nachdem die passiven Boni der einzelnen Talismanränge (mit Ausnahme der HP) _RICHTIG_ effektiv sind halte ich eigentlich alles immer auf ca. dem selben Level. 2 Waffen (evtl noch ne Heilwaffe wenn ich 2 Waffen so GANZ ohne Heilung hab, so 2-3 Level drunter, damit ich halt zumindest ne einigermaßen brauchbare waffe anlegen kann im bedarfsfall) und 3 Talismane werden hochgezogen (wenn ich z.B. Kleine und Kopftalismane auf 8, beide Waffen auf 8 und mittlere Talismane auf 7 hab wird der mittlere Talisman erstmal ebenfalls auf 8 gebracht ehe was anderes weiter hochgezogen wird.)
Grund dafür ist die Effektivität der Talismane im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen (Hier ganz extrem: D3, bei dem Waffenschaden....danach lang nix....dann vielleicht Waffenschaden, dicht gefolgt von Waffenschaden, dann lang nix, dann noch n bischen nix und dann die anderen stats kommen  ).

Die einzige Ausnahme war der Hauptwaffenrang auf 5 - den hab ich mir noch bevor 4 bei allen anderen ausgeskillt war, geholt, wegen der Markenwaffe 

Zu den Waffenfähigkeiten. Ich pack generell alle Punkte in eine SPielart (gibt a 2 möglichkeiten, Schaden oder X je nach Waffenart), wobei ich meist auch den 2. Baum mit 1 Punkt "anskille", weil das erste "freischalten" einen weitaus größeren Bonus bringt als ein Anheben der Ränge (mit Ausnahme vom "Bonusrang 10" vielleicht).


Was die Anfängerdecks angeht...das ist relativ viel Aufwand - das will alles gebaut, gegengeprüft, angetestet (ja, ich twink-teste die momentan, auch in Polaris und Inferno, meine armen Mitspieler ) und dann ausformuliert werden mit Ausrüstungsvorschlägen, Variationsmöglichkeiten etc.
Wenn ichs bis Montag schaffe, wär ich überrascht.


----------



## Saji (12. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Was die Anfängerdecks angeht...das ist relativ viel Aufwand - das will alles gebaut, gegengeprüft, angetestet (ja, ich twink-teste die momentan, auch in Polaris und Inferno, meine armen Mitspieler ) und dann ausformuliert werden mit Ausrüstungsvorschlägen, Variationsmöglichkeiten etc.
> Wenn ichs bis Montag schaffe, wär ich überrascht.



Danke für die Infos. ^^ Und wegen der Anfängerdecks... ich glaube keiner erwartet das die jetzt sofort da sind. Ich freue mich trotzdem darauf, vielleicht gurke ich dann ja etwas entspannter durch die Zombies.


----------



## amnie (12. Juli 2012)

ja lass dir zeit un so


----------



## Micro_Cuts (13. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was macht ihr eingentlich derzeit so wo ich das spiel durchhabt ?



wie kann man das spiel eigtl nach ner woche durch haben? oO ^^

so wenig content?

ich bin noch in Kingsmouth. spiel aber auch nur 1-2 stunden am tag


----------



## dannythefool (13. Juli 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> wie kann man das spiel eigtl nach ner woche durch haben? oO ^^



Keine Ahnung, am Content kann es kaum liegen. Man kann freilich einiges überspringen, aber dann würde ich halt nicht behaupten, das Spiel durch zu haben. 

Für die komplette Story hab ich zuletzt in der Beta z.B. ca 6 Stunden gebraucht. Aber das ist halt nur eine Questserie. Ich hab jetzt über 250 unterschiedliche Quests gemacht und noch Content übrig. 

Was mir bei TSW auffällt ist dass mir der Content auch immer noch Spaß macht. Das sind ja bei mir nicht nur die gut zwei Wochen seit Early Access, sondern ich hatte schon 200+ Stunden /played in der closed beta Phase davor. Normalerweise wird mir bei repetitivem Content langweilig, bei SWToR war das z.B. deutlich schneller der Fall.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

und es fängt an ich war heute aus fun polaris 

habe blut und faust inneren kreis voll bin voll ql3 habe faustwaffen äussere kreis schon paar skills

plötzlich whispert mich einer nach dem ersten boss an er hätte mich beobachtet und mich im arsenal kontrolliert ich mache das und das falsch ausserdem wär faust/blut magie eh nur für noobs ich soll lieber schrotflinte und chaos skillen und bla bla ^^


dazu kams das im allgemein chat nur noch geschimpft wird die leute noch frisch dabei sind erzählen wie toll alles ist und die das spiel durch haben meinen gw2 wird besser tsw wär nur kingsmouth gut gewesen es gäbe zu wenig content bla bla bla

die leute beschweren sich das niemand mehr mit ihnen polaris geht tank mangel heiler mangel bla bla bla


----------



## Byson (14. Juli 2012)

Also alles wie in anderen MMO´s auch ^^


----------



## Saji (14. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und es fängt an ich war heute aus fun polaris
> 
> habe blut und faust inneren kreis voll bin voll ql3 habe faustwaffen äussere kreis schon paar skills
> 
> ...



Wer auf das Geschwafel der anderen auch nur einen Pfifferling gibt ist eh schon verloren. Entweder du spielst das Spiel jetzt oder du löscht es gleich wieder. Sich Gedanken zu machen was die anderen sagen ist genau das falsche.

Soll ich dir was sagen? Jemanden zu sagen etwas sei nur für Noobs ist für Noobs. Aber mit der Schrotflinte hat er recht. Die würde ich dem dann voll ausgeskillt dahin schieben wo die Sonne nicht hinscheint und am Abzug ziehen.

Ehrlich, gib da nichts drauf. Das sind doch nur Leute die mit einem Guide spielen müssen weil sie sonst nichts hinkriegen, den Guide wie eine Bibel oder einen Almanach ansehen und jeden als dumm bezeichnen der nicht so spielt wie es ihr Guide vorsieht.



> Regel 1: Der Guide hat nie Unrecht.
> Regel 2: Sollte der Guide doch mal Unrecht haben, tritt automatisch Regel 1 in Kraft.
> Regel 3: Der Guide schneidet Dönerfleisch schweißfrei.


----------



## Sethek (14. Juli 2012)

*Kommt pfeifend mit Schrotflinte auf der Schulter und dickem Guide-Almanach um die Ecke geschlendert*
*stutzt*
*rennt weinend weg*

Also, Kamsi, ich schlag Dir was vor...ich erstell jetzt einen Mutmach-Post im Stile von "Hör nicht auf die anderen", und immer dann, wenn Dir auffällt, wie doof der Rest der Menschheit ist (leider MMO-unabhängig), copypaste ich den - deal? 

Mein letzter Polaris-Run lief auch nicht sooooo glatt...
Heiler und Tank haben, sagen wir, nicht harmoniert...ich war da als dezidierter DD mit der unmöglichsten Kombi überhaupt (Sturmgewehr/Hammer - keinerlei Synergien, nichtmal im Ansatz - und unterschiedliche Reichweiten, wies schlimmer nicht sein kann ) und wollte mir eigentlich nen Ast über meine 1k-crit-penetrates freuen, die zusammen mit den extra-wuchtigen Hammeranimationen einfach nur toll sind. Schweren Herzens hab ich die paar AP, die ich immer auf Halde hab, in Sturmgewehr-Heilfähigkeiten gepackt, meine 2 mächtigen Heiltalismane angelegt und voilá, es lief. das bischen extra-Heilung hat gereicht, der Schadensverlust hat nicht geschadet.

Warum ich diese Anekdote zum besten gebe? Na, man stelle sich mal vor, mit meinen paar AP hätt ich ne Kodex-Skillung wie "da pr0z" gehabt - dann wär aus dem Abstecher in die Polaris ein Debakel geworden. Ergo: Alles hat seine Berechtigung, egal, wie suboptimal es scheinen mag. 

Wer mir Hinweise zum besseren Spiel liefert ungefragt - nuja,ich hör sie mir an, und sollte mal was sinnvolles dabei sein, werd ich mich artig bedanken (bislang wars leider nur orthographische Vergewaltigung gepaart mit grenzdebilen Allgemeinplätzen, was dann bei mir regelmäßig Heiterkeit auslöst) aber wenn jemand irgendne Kombination aus 2 Waffen zum FotM hochstilisiert und dann noch sowas total arbiträres wie Chaos und Schrotflinte...ich glaub, bei dem würd ich mir die Zeit nehmen, ihn nüchtern und sachlich zu demontieren


----------



## MrGimbel (14. Juli 2012)

Also zum Thema nur Kingsmouth war gut... das kann ich ganz klar verneinen.
Ich bin seit einigen Tagen in Ägypten unterwegs, das Landschaftsdesign ist einfach so was von ein Brett! Auch die ganze Story mit dem Atonistenkult macht ordentlich was her...
Ach was soll ich sagen, verbuggte Quests hin, verbuggte Bossfights her, das Spiel fesselt mich wie keins davor. 
Nur damit keine falschen Eindrücke entstehen: Es gibt sie und leider trifft es gehäuft die Investigativmissionen, manche könnnen sich dadrüber wohl endlos aufregen, für mich hält sich das alles in nem erträglichen Rahmen, und ich richte meinen Fokus lieber auf die Stärken von TSW. Bugs sind leichter zu fixen, als nem Spiel mittels Patch Atmosphäre, brillantes Gebiets- und Dungeondesign, grandiose Story und erinnerungswürdige NPCs zu geben.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

finds nur schade - da war die community bei swtor länger freundlich auf meinem server und hier sind noch nicht mal 2 wochen vorbei ^^


----------



## Saji (14. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> finds nur schade - da war die community bei swtor länger freundlich auf meinem server und hier sind noch nicht mal 2 wochen vorbei ^^



Blöde Antworten wirst du immer und überall kriegen. Wenn es der Menschheit an etwas nie mangeln wird, dann ist das Dummheit. Durch die Schwemme an MMORPGs und den immer schnelleren Konsum der Inhalte sind die Leute eben schneller angepisst als früher. So zumindest erlebe ich das; und es wird von MMO zu MMO schlimmer.


----------



## TheSedated (14. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> plötzlich whispert mich einer nach dem ersten boss an er hätte mich beobachtet und mich im arsenal kontrolliert ich mache das und das falsch ausserdem wär faust/blut magie eh nur für noobs ich soll lieber schrotflinte und chaos skillen und bla bla ^^



So einen hatte ich in meiner ersten Hell Raised Gruppe nachdem, Chronicle online ging. Habe ihn dann aufgefordert mir zu erklären, was ich denn falsch mache und warum meine Shotgun/Pistol-Skillung so mies wäre. Die Erklärung war ungefähr "Dein Deck funktioniert so nicht" und "So machst du nicht genug Damage, nimm den und den Skill dazu" und so weiter. Er war gerade fertig mit Erklären und die Gruppe war voll, also den Dungeon durchgezogen und ihm danach getellt "Jetzt guck' mal in den Combatlog und sag nochmal, das Deck funktioniert nicht und macht zu wenig Damage". Der hat ein wenig doof geguckt. Er machte zwar pro crit/penetrate 200 und pro normalem Hit 100 mehr Damage, dafür hatte er nur alle 5 Hits ungefähr einen Crit... bei mir ist höchstens jeder Fünfte mal ausnahmsweise ein normaler Treffer, der rest alles Crits und/oder Pemetrates...

Btw... um so Flachpfeifen zu vermeiden kann man sinen Charakter in Chronicle auch auf Privat stellen, dann ist der unsichtbar für andere.



Kamsi schrieb:


> die leute beschweren sich das niemand mehr mit ihnen polaris geht tank mangel heiler mangel bla bla bla



Bin Ende Blue Mountain und zumindest ich hab mir inzwischen Tank- und Heilerbäume geleistet, falls es mal wo fehlt. 38 Punkte kostet es, den inneren Ring einer Waffengattung zu bekommen, die hat man doch in SC und BM recht flott zusammen.


----------



## amnie (14. Juli 2012)

ja so erfahrungen hatte ich ja auch schon. bei mir gings ums heilen un wie schlecht ich doch wäre bla bla bla. ma davon ab, dass ich 1. polaris als 'rumprobier-dungeon' sehe (inferno irgendwo auch) und 2. spiele um SPAß zu haben... bleh. bleh. bleh.

müssen wir uns wohl mal zusammenhotten un des zusammen machen. dann isses auch egal wenn man 10 mal wiped. lol (naja 10 mal vll nich aber ihr wisst schon. haha)


----------



## Minatrix (14. Juli 2012)

Das ist der Grund warum wir wahnsinnigerweise Polaris bisher immer zu viert gemacht haben...  Ich mag keine PUKs mehr... ich bin zu alt für sowas, echt!


----------



## amnie (14. Juli 2012)

och man lernt ja auch genug gute leute kennne. ich hab schon so 10 leute auf meine FL gepackt un queste jetzt auch ab und zu mit denen rum 



aber ma was anderes.. die letzten zwei/drei tage friert mir öfters das spiel ein un im offiziellen forum wird einem wie üblich nur gesagt nen neuen pc anzuschaffen. lol. echt wie in JEDEM anderen MMO. herrlich.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

was fürn pc haste den ?

was für ne einstellungen ?


----------



## amnie (14. Juli 2012)

GRRRR!


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

ich versuch dir doch nur zu helfen


----------



## Minatrix (14. Juli 2012)

Wenn das nicht von anfang an so war kanns ja eigentlich nicht an deinem System liegen...!?


----------



## Derulu (14. Juli 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht von anfang an so war kanns ja eigentlich nicht an deinem System liegen...!?



Wenn was kaputt gegangen ist, dann wohl


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

naja es könnte auch an tsw liegen am letzten patch


----------



## Derulu (14. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> naja es könnte auch an tsw liegen am letzten patch



Natürlich kann es auch daran liegen...aber es ist eben auch nicht ausgeschlossen, dass es doch am System liegt, selbst wenn es zu Beginn mal problemlos ging (und das war es, was ich sagen wollte)


----------



## Minatrix (14. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wenn was kaputt gegangen ist, dann wohl



Das ist natürlich richtig, aber dann müsste ja schon RAM oder GraKa beteiligt sein und das kann man ja fix überprüfen


----------



## amnie (14. Juli 2012)

ich wollte damit eigentlich auf was anderes hinweisen und nich die 'diskussion' (die für mich keine ist) hier rüberziehen. davon ab gibts im offiziellen forum derzeit so einige themen, die naheliegen, dass es die DX11 version ist, die in verbindung mit ATI grafik-karten probleme bereitet, und ja, das ist erst seit dem letzten patch, also so massive probleme können bei 1-2 leuten vom system kommen und nur durch den letzten patch 'zum vorschein' gekommen sein, aber die erfahrung aus anderen spielen dürfte mitlerweile zeigen in 99% aller fälle ist 'computer ist das problem' geschwafel schlichtweg fehl am platz


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

du bist also garnicht betroffen ?


----------



## Derulu (14. Juli 2012)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass ATI gerade an einer Verbesserung des Treibers arbeitet, eben wegen so ähnlichen Problemen (vor allem bei diesem spiel). Ich weiß avber echt nicht mehr, wo das stand, kann mich auch irren


----------



## amnie (14. Juli 2012)

doch ich auch betroffen, ich weiß nur eben auch dass ich so 'liegt am computer' statements erstma gekonnt ignoriere. 'umgehungen' oder sowas, die ja zb bei TOR prima funktioniert haben bis neue ati treiber kamen... aber wenn ich dann im offiziellen forum lese es liegt an meinem computer weil ich ja so dumm bin CCC zu benutzen und ich soll mir doch bitte ne nvidia karte besorgen.. nee, da bekomm ich zuviel. es wurde auch schon angedeutet mein mainboard wäre sicher zu alt. klar. es liegt am 5 monate alten mainboard. witz des jahrhunderts <3


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

axxo  wird schon noch


----------



## Saji (14. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> doch ich auch betroffen, ich weiß nur eben auch dass ich so 'liegt am computer' statements erstma gekonnt ignoriere. 'umgehungen' oder sowas, die ja zb bei TOR prima funktioniert haben bis neue ati treiber kamen... aber wenn ich dann im offiziellen forum lese es liegt an meinem computer weil ich ja so dumm bin CCC zu benutzen und ich soll mir doch bitte ne nvidia karte besorgen.. nee, da bekomm ich zuviel. es wurde auch schon angedeutet mein mainboard wäre sicher zu alt. klar. es liegt am 5 monate alten mainboard. witz des jahrhunderts <3



Naja, es liegt definitiv am PC, sonst hätten das Problem ja alle. *g* Eigentlich müsste man sagen es liegt an der Kombination aus Spiel, Hardware und Treiber. Ich finde auch das der DX11 Modus bei TSW irgendwie ineffizient arbeitet. Bevor ich nicht VSync an hatte drehten die Lüfter meiner GTX560ti ordentlich auf. So laut war sie bis dahin noch nie, noch nicht mal bei SWTOR ohne VSync. Naja, ich schweife ab. ^^

Ich weiß nicht inwiefern der aktuelle Treiber von ATI für TSW angepasst wurde, und wie da dann die DX11 Unterstützung aussieht. Aber meiner Meinung nach muss ATI ein Update fürs CCC bringen. Anzuraten eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen nur um eine von NVidia haben (weil beim Startup "The Way It's meant to be played" kommt) ist Mumpitz. Ebenso die Aussage ein fünf Monate altes Mainboard sei zu alt. Ich kenne kaum Fälle bei dem ein "altes" Mainboard schuldig gewesen wäre das ein Spiel nicht annehmbar läuft.

Es ist aber auch immer wieder faszinierend was für einen Bodensatz die offiziellen Foren von MMORPGs so anziehen. Wo der nur immer herkommt...


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juli 2012)

nur noch 2 rätselquest dann kann ich kingsmouth verlassen ^^

tsw ist übrigens das einzige spiel mit nervigen intros bis jetzt das ich kenn jedes mal erstmal 3 mal esc drücken


----------



## Saji (15. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nur noch 2 rätselquest dann kann ich kingsmouth verlassen ^^
> 
> tsw ist übrigens das einzige spiel mit nervigen intros bis jetzt das ich kenn jedes mal erstmal 3 mal esc drücken



Bei Tera sinds auch drei sogar vier; Frogster, Ubisoft, BHS, Tera Intro. >_> Wobei ich mich gerade frage, ob es nicht möglich wäre die Intros einfach zu verschieben, sodass sie nicht mehr beim Start abspielen.

Achja, apropos Intro. Braucht der Client (nicht der Launcher) bei euch auch so lange zum starten? Nach dem Klick darf ich gut und gerne eine Minute warten bis das Spiel, natürlich im Fenstermodus, startet. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juli 2012)

3 bis 4 minuten wenn er nicht gerade erst geschlossen wurde und noch im speicher hängt ^^


----------



## Saji (15. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 3 bis 4 minuten wenn er nicht gerade erst geschlossen wurde und noch im speicher hängt ^^



Moah, dann bin ich mit einer Minute noch richtig gut dabei.  ^^

Breaking News: eben kurz gegoogelt und zumindest die Lösung für die Intros gefunden:

http://www.secretui....ovies.html#info

Inhalt einfach nach FunCom/The Secret World/Data/Gui/Customized/Flash entpacken und sich über keine Intros mehr freuen. 

PS: Von mir persönlich geprüft und es funktioniert. Ich meine sogar das der Client schneller startet. Zur Sicherheit boote ich mal eben neu und schaue ob sich diese Vermutung bestätigt.

Edit: Mehrfach geprüft und nun offiziell. Das Deaktivieren der Intros beschleunigt den Clientstart NICHT. Man erreicht aber noch immer schneller und ohne ESC drücken den Login Schirm. Ich habe die Zeit mal gestoppt: vom Klicken auf Spiel starten bis zum Login dauert es genau 38 Sekunden und ein paar Zerquetschte.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juli 2012)

ich bin da vorsichtig man weiss ja nicht ob man sich da was einfängt ^^


----------



## amnie (15. Juli 2012)

frage mich natürlich, warum ich nen add-on brauche um die intros zu 'entfernen'. heh.


----------



## darksilver1 (15. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass ATI gerade an einer Verbesserung des Treibers arbeitet, eben wegen so ähnlichen Problemen (vor allem bei diesem spiel). Ich weiß avber echt nicht mehr, wo das stand, kann mich auch irren



ATI hat nicht nur bei diesen Spiel Treiber Probleme. Ich habe noch ne 5850 und es kommt öffter mal vor das man für dieses oder jenes eine andere Version braucht. 
Ich spiele auch noch City of Heroes ab und an und dort crasht das game auch gerne mit bestimmten Versionen. Habe 11.12 noch drauf und directx 11 geht.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juli 2012)

leider ein grund warum ich nur noch nvidia karten kaufe weil ich zuviel ärger mit ati selbst mit omega treibern hatte


----------



## amnie (15. Juli 2012)

nja bei nvidia hat man auch probleme. ich bin mit ati ansich eigentlich zufrieden (obwohl die neue graka die ich mir ausgeguckt hab auch nvidia is un der laptop den ich mir holen will hat ne 630m. ma sehen ob ich damit tor un tsw zocken kann. besser als auf meiner schrottklappe sollte es allemal gehen. lach)


----------



## Saji (15. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich bin da vorsichtig man weiss ja nicht ob man sich da was einfängt ^^



Hauptsache einmal dumm daherreden.  Aber weil du es bist habe ich die Datei bei Virustotal hochgeladen. Es lässt sich auch ganz einfach erklären warum das "Addon" eine swf Datei ist. Das UI basiert auf Flash.  Daher sollte es möglich sein das gesamte UI individuell mit Addons anzupassen.



> SHA256:a24826fdf014dcb89cdc949bd36a9591bb087ef96164fb14209e54d10ab0a1b6
> File name:FullscreenVideoPlayer.swf
> Detection ratio:0 / 42
> Analysis date:2012-07-15 13:35:22 UTC ( 1 Minute ago )


https://www.virustot...sis/1342359322/ 



amnie schrieb:


> frage mich natürlich, warum ich nen add-on brauche um die intros zu 'entfernen'. heh.



Ganz einfach. Weil die Videos nicht offen als solche in den Ordnern liegen. Ich habe alles durchgeschaut, aber nirgends die Videos gefunden. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss das die Videos in einem Container liegen müssen bzw. vielleicht sogar fester Bestandteil der TSW.exe sein könnten. Also entweder die Containerdatei finden und die Videos daraus löschen oder aber die TSW.exe manipulieren. Da ist das Addon noch der bessere Weg.


Ich finde es okay wenn man kein "Danke, schau ich mir irgendwann mal an" zustande kriegt, mir aber zu unterstellen ich würde wissentlich oder unwissentlich Viren und Co verbreiten ist eine Frechheit.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Hauptsache einmal dumm daherreden.



es geht mir eher um fremde addon seiten 

ich kenne x fach leute die sich trojaner holten als sie addons bei wowmatrix und co damals runtergeladen haben statt bei curse wo der schutz grösser ist 

und ich habe dir persönlich nichts unterstellt sondern eher solchen seiten das die da teilweise nicht drauf achten


----------



## Saji (15. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es geht mir eher um fremde addon seiten
> 
> ich kenne x fach leute die sich trojaner holten als sie addons bei wowmatrix und co damals runtergeladen haben statt bei curse wo der schutz grösser ist
> 
> und ich habe dir persönlich nichts unterstellt sondern eher solchen seiten das die da teilweise nicht drauf achten



Vergiss es.


----------



## amnie (15. Juli 2012)

Saji, der ton spielt die musik, nur ma so nebenbei... dir hat keiner was unterstellt (ma davon ab, dass aus deinem posting .nicht. ersichtlich war, dass es von dir selbst war)


----------



## Saji (17. Juli 2012)

Weiß jemand wie lange das Angebot mit dem Lifetime-Abo noch gilt? Ein Freund liebäugelt damit, kann es sich aber in diesem Monat nicht mehr leisten. ^^


----------

